# VulkanBike Trailpark Daun / Eifel



## mar1kus (17. September 2007)

Im Rahmen des VulkanBike Marathon eröffnet. Beworben werden 700km ausgeschilderte Strecken mit insgesamt 17.500hm.

Auf der Website gibt ne möglichkeit sich individuelle Routen zusammen zu stellen. Die HP ist sehr gut gemacht. Allerdings sieht die Umsetzung im Wald derzeit? noch anders aus.

Teile der Strecke noch garnicht, schlecht, unzureichend oder verwirrend ausgeschildert.

Die Beschilderung ist so schelcht, dass ich mind. alle 5min die Karte zücken musste. Ohne Karte hätte ich die Route nie gefunden. Dadurch Fahrspaß gleich Null obwohl Wege und Landschaft einmalig schön sind. 

Da ich mich so über die schlechte Beschilderung geärgert habe, habe ich nach meiner Tour eine Mail an die VGV Daun (als Betreiber des Wegenetzes) geschickt. Auf meine Kritiken, Tipps und Verbesserungsvorschläge wurde noch nicht geanwortet, obwohl ich darum gebeten habe. Naja gut habe die Mail am Sonntag geschickt und jetzt ist Montag abend. Bin mal gespannt...

Wenn ihr den Trailpark unter die Räder nehmen wollt vergesst die Karte nicht, am Besten eine Wanderkarte und nicht die öffizielle Karte, den dort sind nur die "ausgschilderten" Wege drin.

Und wenn ihr schon einmal in der Gegend seit besucht auch den Trailpark Technik Parcour in Tettscheid. Denn der ist echt klasse geworden. Aber auch nicht ausgeschildert, also viel Spaß beim Suchen (-;

FAZIT: Alles in allem ein sehr gutes und lobenswertes Projekt das aber noch? nicht ausgereift ist. Also abwarten und vorerst nur mit Karte dort Biken.


----------



## Brenner H-J (18. September 2007)

Wollt im Oktober mit ein paar freunden ein Wochenende in der Eifel Biken.
Wenn die Beschilderung so schlecht ist lassen wir das lieber oder ? und wenn doch wo bekommt man das Kartenmaterial her. Halt mich auf dem laufenden wegen der Antwort auf deine Mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (18. September 2007)

Hi, nimm doch mal Kontakt auf mit Wolfgang: www.eifelbike.de
Der kennt sich bestens aus, kennt den Stand der Beschilderung, ist super nett und bietet auch geführte Toren an.

Gruß Bettina


----------



## mar1kus (18. September 2007)

also ich gehe davon aus das da noch ordentlich nachgebessert wird.
ich denke die wollte das wegenetz nur mit aller gewalt beim vulkanbike marathon eröffnen, naja und das werden se dann gemacht haben obwohl der noch nicht ganz fertig ist.
bis oktober geh ich da auf jedenfall nochmal biken und geb den stand der dinge dann hier bekannt .
kannst ja trotzdem toll hier biken verlaß dich nur nicht auf die beschilderung.
das du dir im web ne route ausdruckst und dann im wald einfach nur von punkt zu punkt fährst, davon ist der trailpark halt noch weit entfernt.


----------



## Bettina (18. September 2007)

Hallo Markus,
hast du den Download der Daten für das GPS schon ausprobiert?
Auf der trailpark-Seite kann man sich die Routen ja zusammenklicken, als GPX speichern und dann nachfahren.
Ich finde das klingt genial. Ich bin leider in den nächsten Woche fest verplant, aber das mus ausprobiert werden!!


----------



## Sven20001 (18. September 2007)

Moinsen,
also im Großen und Ganzen is der Trail-Park ne richtig geile Sache. Nur die Ausschilderung..... Man muß halt die Augen offenhalten und sich darüber hinaus nich verwirren lassen, weil das Ganze in beide Richtungen ausgeschildert is. Im Prinzip is aber alles zu finden, außer die Sachen, die noch net beschildert sind. Der Kole-Shore (wird det so geschrieben?) Technik-Parcours is richtig geil. Nur leider ganz ganz schwer zu finden. Beim ersten Mal sind wir doch nur knapp 50m dran vorbei geradelt und habens nich gemerkt. Also wer sich den Parcours mal reinziehen will, durch Trettscheid durch und nich ganz auf den Hasenberg rauf. Da gehen vorher 2 Feldwege rechts rein. Wenn man da rein gurkt, fällt man quasi in die Lavagrube. Und da drin is alles eigentlich perfekt ausgeschildert. Technisch sehr anspruchsvoll. Viele Rampen in der Arena und jede Menge haarige Trails.
Kartenmaterial bekommt man übrigens im Dauner Forum (Information). Die ham aber auch nich wirklich nen Plan. Die Leute da.
Is aber trotzdem nen schönes Ding mit dem Trail-Park.


----------



## mar1kus (18. September 2007)

nein die gps option habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert da ich kein gps gerät besitze. damit könnte das ganze natürlich genial sein.
nicht das ihr mich falsch versteht ich finde den park auch gut nur ihn zu eröffnen obwohl er noch lang nicht fertig ist finde ich ist ne kleine verarschung.


----------



## Brenner H-J (19. September 2007)

Danke für die Infos ! ich fahr Anfang Oktober mal hin, zum suchen.


----------



## mar1kus (21. September 2007)

heute kam die antwort von der vgv 
sie bedauern den umstand sehr. bis
nachgebessert ist, das soll in ca. 2 wochen
so weit sein, werden jeden sa und so um 10h
ab bahnhof daun geführte touren kostenfrei
angeboten.
anmeldung auf der hp www.eifelbike.de

find ich ne gute sache. werde übernächstes we
mitfahren wenn ich frei bekomme.


----------



## elvis4000 (24. September 2007)

Also ich kann mich dem ganzen nur anschliessen. Bin letzte Woche Montag zur Touristinfo-Daun gefahren und habe mir dort Kartenmaterial geholt. Zu Hause hatte ich mir schon eine 38Km Runde zusammengestellt. Auf die Frage der Beschilderung wurde darauf verwiesen, dass noch nicht alles komplett ist und das es noch Probleme gibt. Auch gibt es dort ein GPS Gerät zu leihen. Dieses funktionierte aber noch nicht mit der Software. Dieses Problem sollte aber noch in der gleichen Woche behoben sein. Also bin ich auf gut Glück gefahren. Die Tour sollte von Daun ausgehend Richtung Weinfelder Maar - Trittscheid - Brockscheid - vorbei an Eckfeld, Bleckhausen - Üdersdorf - Weiersbach und wieder zurück nach Daun. Auf dem Tacho hatte ich 52Km 3 Stunden Fahrzeit, aber 4 Stunden unterwegs. Dauernd verfahren, Karte gucken usw. Ich war nur am kotzen. Mal kein Schild vorhanden, dann wieder eins in normaler Höhe, dann eins in Bodennähe, ein aufgespühtes, ein Plastikschild und der Lacher schlechthin sind die kleinen Aufkleber an den Laternen (nur im Schritttempo zu erkennen). Also dies hat mich dazu bewegt, das nächste mal wieder auf gut Glück zu fahren. 
Desweiteren muss ich hier meinen Vorrednern widersprechen. Aus dieser ganzen Strecke gab es mit Ausnahme der Bereich der Maare nur WALDAUTOBAHNEN. Das gnaze nennt sich doch Trailpark oder? Wie kann es sein, dass ich in manchen Abschnitten Kilometerlang Land- und Kreisstrassen fahren muss. Dies wird keinem 70-jährigen Tourenfahrer zugemutet. Dort wird dann ein schöner Radweg gebaut. Auch im Bereich Kelberg und Umgebung, wo ich mich sehr gut auskenne, sind wirklich die uninteressantesten und langweiligsten Wege genommen worden. Soll dies wirklich das Aushängeschild der Eifel sein? Damit verkrault man sich die Gäste für immer. 
Für mich sieht es so aus, als wenn nach jahrelanger Diskussion nun endlich was aus dem Boden gestampft wurde ohne wirklich auf die Bedürfnisse eines Mountainbikers zu achten. Von den vielen Kilometern die ich nun gefahren bin, kann ich sagen, dass diese alle locker mit jeder Treckingklitsche zu befahren sind. Nach Jahrelanger Vorfreude bin ich sehr enttäuscht.
Vielleicht gibt es ja andere Ecken im Wegenetz die anspruchsvoller sind. Dann bitte ich jeden hier, diese einmal mit den Wegpunkten zu veröffentlichen. 

Die Diskussion ist freigegeben!


----------



## Brenner H-J (25. September 2007)

hi, das sind ja schlechte narichten wenn das nur autobahnen sind macht das
doch keinen spaß mit den kollegen dort zu fahren und spaß will ich haben. 
Muss dann anders Planen, auf jeden Fall danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black (25. September 2007)

kann die aufregung hier nicht verstehen, 

bin selber aus der nordeifel und war vor 2 wochen in daun und hab ne super tour aus der MountainBIKE gedreht. 60Km 4Krater 1300hm... 
teilweise auf der Marathonstrecke.. war einfach ein geiler Tag.

Wem das nicht gefällt der kanns ja mal auf dem Mond probieren...
gibts bestimmt trails von 5 Stunden am stück mit super aussichten auf planet Erde..


----------



## elvis4000 (26. September 2007)

black schrieb:


> kann die aufregung hier nicht verstehen,
> 
> bin selber aus der nordeifel und war vor 2 wochen in daun und hab ne super tour aus der MountainBIKE gedreht. 60Km 4Krater 1300hm...
> teilweise auf der Marathonstrecke.. war einfach ein geiler Tag.
> ...



Du vergleichst hier gerade 2 ganz verschiedene Dinge. Natürlich ist die Eifel ein Super MTB-Revier und hat alles zu bieten was man sich wünscht. Nur der ausgewiesen MTB-Trailpark entspricht meiner Meinung nach nicht im geringsten dem, was ein Mountainbiker verlangt. Du suchst dir doch auch nicht die geteerten Wirtschaftswege und Waldautobahnen aus, wenn du biken gehst. Die Route die du aus der "Mountainbike" gefahren bist, ist wunderschön, aber leider nicht im Wegenetz vorhanden. Der Lieserpfad ist auch wunderschön, aber (verständlicherweise) nicht im Wegenetz vorhanden.
Ich hoffe, du weißt jetzt was ich meine.


----------



## Sven20001 (26. September 2007)

elvis4000 schrieb:


> Du vergleichst hier gerade 2 ganz verschiedene Dinge. Natürlich ist die Eifel ein Super MTB-Revier und hat alles zu bieten was man sich wünscht. Nur der ausgewiesen MTB-Trailpark entspricht meiner Meinung nach nicht im geringsten dem, was ein Mountainbiker verlangt. Du suchst dir doch auch nicht die geteerten Wirtschaftswege und Waldautobahnen aus, wenn du biken gehst. Die Route die du aus der "Mountainbike" gefahren bist, ist wunderschön, aber leider nicht im Wegenetz vorhanden. Der Lieserpfad ist auch wunderschön, aber (verständlicherweise) nicht im Wegenetz vorhanden.
> Ich hoffe, du weißt jetzt was ich meine.



Das Ganze soll doch massentauglich sein. Außerdem kennst du wahrscheinlich nich die Anstrengungen, die überhaupt dahinter stecken, um sowas zu staemmen. Ich sag nur Genehmigungen der Forstämter und Behörden, Umweltschutz, private Vereine und und und. Da will doch jeder was sagen (auch wenn se nichts zu sagen ham) und dazu auch noch Kohle abgreifen. Da bleibt mit Sicherheit nich wirklich Raum für Disskusionen um Trails. Was denkst du denn, wieso es dieses Jahr keinen Extreme gegeben hat? 
Also ich persönlich halte das Ganze (Trailpark und Koleshore) für nen guten Ansatz. Eigentlich bin ich froh, das das Dingens überhaupt erschaffen wurde. Meine Meinung is, das das alles die Eifel doch nur attraktiver für den MtB-Sport und damit für den Tourismus machen soll. Es wird doch keiner gezwungen, das Wegenetz zu nutzen.
Und natürlich is der Lieserpfad im Streckennetz mit drinne. Zwar nur abschnittsweise.... Aber gerade der is doch ne Waldautobahn bis kurz vor Manderscheid. Abgesehen von dem Stück vom Gmündener Maar hoch. Kann ich mich jedenfalls so dran erinnern. Und vielleicht das technische Stück vor Manderscheid. Aber sonst....

Wenn du´s mal bissel anspruchsvoller willst, probier doch mal den Vulkanwanderweg oder nen Burgenwanderweg in der Nähe von Gerolstein aus. 

mfg Svenne


----------



## black (26. September 2007)

elvis4000 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du weißt jetzt was ich meine.



si..


----------



## elvis4000 (26. September 2007)

Sven20001 schrieb:


> Das Ganze soll doch massentauglich sein. Außerdem kennst du wahrscheinlich nich die Anstrengungen, die überhaupt dahinter stecken, um sowas zu staemmen. Ich sag nur Genehmigungen der Forstämter und Behörden, Umweltschutz, private Vereine und und und. Da will doch jeder was sagen (auch wenn se nichts zu sagen ham) und dazu auch noch Kohle abgreifen. Da bleibt mit Sicherheit nich wirklich Raum für Disskusionen um Trails. Was denkst du denn, wieso es dieses Jahr keinen Extreme gegeben hat?



Der Extreme war letztes Jahr schon wegen Querulanten in den einzelnen Gemeinden gestorben. 
Ich finde nur, dass ein Biker der vielleicht hunderte von Kilometern Anreise hat, mit solch einem Wegenetz verkrault wird. Als Beispiel nenne ich nur die Strecke von zermüllen WP3 in richtung Bodenbach WP164. Dort ist die komplette Strecke von 7,2km asphaltiert und wenn ich weiter Richtung Nürburgring möchte, genau das gleiche; hier sogar 10,1km. Damit schafft man sich keine Freunde unter Mountainbikern. Es gibt in anderen Teilen des Wegenetzes bestimmt auch ansprucksvollere Streckenabschnitte aber solche wie eben beschrieben dürften einfach nicht sein und sind keine Werbung für diese Projekt.
Ich habe mit großem Interesse in der lokalen Presse dieses Projekt in den letzten Jahren verfolgt und kann mir das ganze Verfahren mit all seinen Problemen gut vorstellen. Doch wären 350Km Mountainbikenetz nicht konsequenter gewesen als dieses nun? 
Den Vorschlag, einfach andere Wege zu fahren, ist für mich als Ortskundigen kein Problem und wird sowieso gemacht.


----------



## GeDe (8. Oktober 2007)

black schrieb:


> kann die aufregung hier nicht verstehen,
> 
> bin selber aus der nordeifel und war vor 2 wochen in daun und hab ne super tour aus der MountainBIKE gedreht. 60Km 4Krater 1300hm...
> teilweise auf der Marathonstrecke.. war einfach ein geiler Tag.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann nur sagen: nehmt ein GPS mit. Egal wo Ihr biken geht. Die Dinger kosten wirklich nicht mehr die Welt und sind inzwischen einfach genial zu handhaben. Und mit einem GPS ist es schlagartig egal, ob man in Daun, in den Alpen oder in Nepal unterwegs ist. 

Ich plane meine Touren/Routen vorher am Rechner, suche mir Informationen von anderen Bikern (z.B. hier oder bei www.gps-tour.info) zusammen und checke danach nochmal mit Google Earth, ob ich nicht irgenwo einen Fluß übersehen habe. Man glaubt gar nicht, wie sehr das schon die Vorfreude steigert  

Und mit dem Service des GPS-Track-Downloads des Trailsparks wird die Planung ja sogar noch einfacher. Natürlich soll das keine Entschuldigung für fehlende Beschilderung sein! Wer mit einem gut beschilderten Trailpark wirbt sollte auch einen haben...

Für die die's interessiert: Die Marathon-Strecken von 2007 gibt's bei www.gps-tour.info zum Download - und sei es nur um sie sich mal mit Google Earth anzuschauen...

Viel Spass am Wochenende - 
es gibt schönes Wetter  

Conzi

PS: 'Ne topografische Karte habe aber auch ich immer noch dabei. Falls mal die Batterien leer sind


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (12. Oktober 2007)

Leider auch haarscharf am Thema vorbei:
Das was man sich auf der trailpark- Seite munter zusammenklicken kann sind alles, nur keine Trails.

Und ein GPS Gerät allein findet keine Wege. Die Infos für lohnenswerte Wege findet man bestenfalls im Netz, die Veröffentlichungsfreude wird aber durch Angst vor erhöhter Nutzung arg gedämpft. Aber es wird besser.


----------



## Conzi (13. Oktober 2007)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Das was man sich auf der trailpark- Seite munter zusammenklicken kann sind alles, nur keine Trails.



Da hast Du natÃ¼rlich uneingeschrÃ¤nkt recht. Ich muss zugeben, daÃ ich von offizieller Seite allerdings auch kein Trail-Verzeichnis erwartet habe. Der Thread-Starter hat sich aber auch nicht auf den schmalen Trails, sondern auf den schlecht beschilderten Wegen verfahren. Und mal ehrlich: Bis es mal das Schild "Traumtrail 200m links" geben wird, muss noch einiges an PR Arbeit geleistet werden. 



Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Und ein GPS GerÃ¤t allein findet keine Wege.


Auch damit hast Du vÃ¶llig recht. Aber es hilft, schÃ¶ne Strecken wiederzufinden.

Nachtrag: Ich habe mir gerade mal das Original-Kartenmaterial zur Hand genommen und musste erschrocken feststellen, das da gar kein Koordinatengitter drauf ist. Das ist schwach...

Nachtrag 2: Unsere Buchhandlung um die Ecke hatte die passende Karte vorrÃ¤tig: "Eifelvereins Wanderkarte Nr. 20" mit UTM-Gitter im MaÃstab 1:25000 fÃ¼r 7â¬ - jetzt kann nix mehr passieren...

SchÃ¶ne GrÃ¼Ãe
Conzi


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Vieles was hier geschrieben wurde kann ich nur bestätigen. Bin bis jetzt überwiegend im nördlichen Teil der Trailparks unterwegs gewesen. Und die Gegend rund um Kelberg ist wirklich recht lausig. Vorhandene geteerte Wirtschaftswege einfach in den Trailpark einzubauen entspricht nicht unbedingt meinen Vorstellungen. Ganz schön schwach für VG Kelberg. 
Habe den Aufbau des Parks auch in der Presse und bei öffentlichen Anhörungen verfolgt. Meiner Meinung nach waren es die Jäger und gut bezahlenden Jagdpächter, welche das Projekt erstens so lange hinaus gezögert haben und zweitens von der Wegeführung her eher einfach gehalten haben. 
Aber ich erkenne auch die Leistung aller verantwortlichen Personen an, welche es überhaupt ermöglicht haben, dass der Park realisiert wird.
Zwar ist die Beschilderung bei weitem immer noch nicht gut, aber vielleicht wirds ja noch.
Die Homepage hingegen finde ich ganz. Hab bis jetzt nichts vergleichbares gefunden. Da ich nur mit GPS unterwegs bin, brauche ich auch keine Karte mehr. Das war sowieso die beste Anschaffung, die ich bis jetzt gemacht habe.
Plane meine Touren selbst, oder über die Homepage des Trailparks.
Und zum Download gibt`s zusätzlich noch ne Menge GPS-Tracks für die ganze Eifel. 
Wer Touren abseits des Tailparks fahren möchte trifft sich am besten mit den ortskundigen Bikern, oder schaut auf deren Homepagen nach Tourvorschlägen.
So z.B. auch auf meiner.  
Da ich auf meinen Touren auch gerne den ein oder anderen Single-Trail haben möchte, stelle ich mir selbst welche zusammen oder suche nach Tracks aus dem Netz. 
Wer ein GPS hat und Tracks sucht, kann gerne mal meine Touren probieren.
Etwas Werbung muß ja schon sein.  
Wir so nach und nach weiter ausgebaut.

Frohe neues Jahr wünsche ich euch allen!


----------



## achimrotwild (3. Februar 2008)

nun ja, so toll ist die eifel auch nicht.
ich fahre jährlich den vulkanbikemarathon mit und suche immer noch das landschaftlich reizvolle daran.
ich fahre da mit, weil es um die ecke ist und spass macht mit 2000 gleichgesinnten durch den wald zu pesen.
aber mal ehrlich ich kenne hundert strecken bei uns an der mosel, die schöner sind. wird nur von den wenigsten angepriesen,da alle denken mosel bedeuten am fluss entlang. aber auf 60 km kommt ein innsider locker auf 1500hm.
also wer mal technisch anspruchsvolle singletrail fahren will meldet sich einfach mal. meine strecken sind teilweise auch auf gps selbst aufgezeichnet und im internet zum downloaden.
achim


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Februar 2008)

achimrotwild schrieb:


> nun ja, so toll ist die eifel auch nicht.
> ich fahre jährlich den vulkanbikemarathon mit und suche immer noch das landschaftlich reizvolle daran.
> ich fahre da mit, weil es um die ecke ist und spass macht mit 2000 gleichgesinnten durch den wald zu pesen.
> aber mal ehrlich ich kenne hundert strecken bei uns an der mosel, die schöner sind. wird nur von den wenigsten angepriesen,da alle denken mosel bedeuten am fluss entlang. aber auf 60 km kommt ein innsider locker auf 1500hm.
> ...



Nun ja, ich habe ja nicht behauptet, das die Eifel das ultimative Bikerevier ist. Nur lebe ich nun mal hier oben und es bietet sich nun mal an hier zu biken.
Ursprünglich komme ich aus Schweich, also nicht weit weg von dir. Ich kenne die Strecken der Römischen Weinstrasse und Moselhöhenbiking hab ich auch schon mal mitgemacht. Daher weiß ich, das man auch in meiner Heimat sehr gut biken kann. Und ehrlich gesagt hat es mir bis jetzt immer super an der Mosel gefallen. Die Aussicht von den Weinbergen runter ist bei gutem Wetter auch durch nicht viel zu ersetzen. 
Zu dem Vulkanbike Marathon kann ich nur sagen, das ich da der gleichen Meinung bin. Der ist massentauglich und nur mit wenigen Singeltrails versehen. Bei der Anzahl der Starter denken sich die Veranstalter wohl, das es besser so ist. Oder die Gemeinden machen ihnen bei der Streckenplanung einen Strich durch die Rechnung.
Wie kann ich denn an deine Touren kommen? Können ja mal tauschen.  
Beschäftige mich sehr viel mit digitaler Streckenplanung und GPS.
Würde mir gerne mal deine Strecken anschauen.

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## achimrotwild (5. Februar 2008)

hi jürgen,
meine touren findest du auf der ultimativen Homepage "gps-tour.info"
Schau bei MTB- Deutschland-Suchbegriff Mosel.
Ich habe mir gerade eine superstrecke von Daun auf Umwegen nach Wittlich gezogen, wird bei wetterbesserung als erstes gefahren.
Übrigens Supergeile Hompage hast du auch, ist die selbstgebastelt?
sieht professionell aus. ich arbeite noch dran.

gruss
achim


----------



## Lene (10. Oktober 2008)

Bin Mitte September in Daun gewesen und kann leider nur bestätigen, dass sich das so gut wie nichts getan hat. GPS-Verleih funktioniert - aber Routen lassen sich nicht aufspielen!!

Beschilderung zum Teil gut, zum Teil nicht vorhanden oder absurd winzig (3x6cm an Pfosten von Verkehrsschildern). Tourist-Info wirbt großartig kann es aber überhaupt nicht umsetzen. Fachleute vor Ort (der Radladen) rät ausdrücklich davon ab!!

Sieht alles nach großen Ambitionen und schwacher Umsetzung aus. Schade für ein langes Wochenende ist die Gegend wirklich geeignet. Von Trails ist allerdings weit und breit nichts zu sehen. Alle Strecken sind auch mit einem normalen Tourenrad fahrbar. 

Einteilung der Strecke nach Kondition und Fahrtechnik nicht getrennt und auch nur am Schild vor Ort erkennbar - nicht in der Karte!!

Insgesamt viel Rauch um wenig. Lieber wegbleiben und warten, ob eines Tages noch was draus wird. Sonst wird´s es einfach ärgerlich.


----------



## on any sunday (10. Oktober 2008)

Lene schrieb:


> Bin Mitte September in Daun gewesen und kann leider nur bestätigen, dass sich das so gut wie nichts getan hat. GPS-Verleih funktioniert - aber Routen lassen sich nicht aufspielen!!
> 
> Beschilderung zum Teil gut, zum Teil nicht vorhanden oder absurd winzig (3x6cm an Pfosten von Verkehrsschildern). Tourist-Info wirbt großartig kann es aber überhaupt nicht umsetzen. Fachleute vor Ort (der Radladen) rät ausdrücklich davon ab!!
> 
> ...




Heul doch. Ist natürlich ungünstig, das vor Ort keine fähigen Leute sitzen. Hättest du aber das Thema in dem du hier postest auch durchgelesen, hättest du gewusst, was dich erwartet und dich hier im Forum vorab informiert, was für feine Trails es in der Gegend gibt, z.B. Lieserpfad, Rund um Manderscheid etc.

Die Leute in Daun haben halt die selben Probleme wie ihr im Schwarzen Wald, für ausgeschilderte Touren sind Wege unter 2 m zum grossen Teil tabu. Im Schwarzwald greife ich auch auf die Einheimischen oder Wanderkarten zurück. Mache aber kein Fass auf, das die ausgeschilderten Routen über Forstautobahnen verlaufen.


----------



## elvis4000 (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke, jeder sollte das Recht haben, seine Eindrücke zu schildern. 
Ich wohne direkt an der Strecke und kann die Erfahrungen, die +Lene+ gemacht hat, nur bestätigen. Die Beschilderung wird immer schlechter. Die Farbe an den Bäumen ist an vielen Stellen kaum noch zu sehen und umgefallene oder abhanden gekommene Schilder werden nicht mehr aufgestellt. 
Ich selber verlasse mich nur noch auf meine eigene Ortskenntnis, obwohl ich mir soviel von diesem Projekt versprochen habe. Im Sommer habe ich mir einmal eine Route zusammengestellt und mit mit einem GPS abgefahren. Das Ergebnis war erschreckend. Viele Streckenabschnitte wurden wohl rein aus Kartenmaterial geplant. In der Realität sind diese Abschnitte nicht mal als Weg zu erkennen und mannshoch mit Gras zugewachsen. Habe das Projekt abgebrochen und bin wieder meinem Instinkt gefolgt. 
Ich kann die Frustration von Weithergereisten verstehen. Man kann ein Projekt nicht Vulkan-TRAILPARK nennen, wenn keine 2% der Strecken Trailcharakter haben. Natürlich gbit es im Bereich Manderscheid und Dauner Maare schöne Abschnitte, aber die Masse der Wege, besonders im Bereich VG Kelberg und VG Ulmen, verdienen nicht die Bezeichnung Mountainbikestrecke. 
Eine Diskussion über dieses Thema kann nur dazu beitragen, dass sich vielleicht in der Ausführung und Pflege der Strecken etwas ändern kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (11. Oktober 2008)

Der Name Trail-Park ist wohl auch etwas unglücklich gewählt, aber wer kann wirklich erwarten das es sich um hunderte Kilometer Single-Trails handelt. Wenn man sich aber mal auf der Website umschaut, findet man auch Hinweise auf die Beschaffenheit der Strecken. 

Hier mal ein Zitat von der Website:
"Der Trailpark nutzt weitgehend das vorhandene Netz aus Feld- und Waldwegen."

War die Tage bei der Koulshore, ist ja wirklich nett gemacht, wuchert aber leider auch zu und ist echt nicht leicht zufinden. Und ich komm aus der Gegend.


----------



## Lene (13. Oktober 2008)

@ on any Sunday

Zitat: Heul doch. Ist natürlich ungünstig, das vor Ort keine fähigen Leute sitzen. Hättest du aber das Thema in dem du hier postest auch durchgelesen, hättest du gewusst, was dich erwartet und dich hier im Forum vorab informiert, was für feine Trails es in der Gegend gibt, z.B. Lieserpfad, Rund um Manderscheid etc.

Die Leute in Daun haben halt die selben Probleme wie ihr im Schwarzen Wald, für ausgeschilderte Touren sind Wege unter 2 m zum grossen Teil tabu. Im Schwarzwald greife ich auch auf die Einheimischen oder Wanderkarten zurück. Mache aber kein Fass auf, das die ausgeschilderten Routen über Forstautobahnen verlaufenZitat.


Es geht doch nichts über wirklich guten Stil. Hätte ich doch nur schon vor der Tour gekannt. Ich suche schon so lange jemanden, der mir kleinem Dummerchen die Welt erklärt. Jetzt habe ich ja Dich. Ich fühle mich schon viel besser.

Für all die Anderen: Hätte ich in dem Thema nachgelesen was ich getan habe (allerdings habe ich davon "on any sunday" davon nichts gesagt - mein Fehler), dann hätte ich erfahren, dass 2007 und Anfang 2008 noch Probleme da waren.

Die Infos im Netz (nicht die von "ihr wisst schon wer" sondern die Homepage) und die ausdrückliche telefonische Nachfrage vor Ort haben aber ergeben, dass inzwischen alles wunderbar läuft. 

Das das nicht so ist, habe ich wieder hier geschrieben. Das war´s auch schon. 

Schöne Grüße ans Forum (mit Ausnahme an "ihr wisst schon wen")


----------



## Graf Kroko (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir den Thread gerade interessiert durchgelesen, unter anderem deshalb, weil wir diesen Sommer auch in Daun waren. 

Dass viele Touren einen hohen Asphaltanteil haben, hat uns nicht so sehr gestÃ¶rt. Allerdings haben wir uns ebenfalls sehr Ã¼ber die mangelhafte Beschilderung geÃ¤rgert und darÃ¼ber, dass in den Karten keine vernÃ¼nftigen Landmarken oder kleinere Feld- und Wanderwege eingezeichnet sind, an denen man sich orientieren kann, wenn man sich (mal wieder) verfahren hat. 

Wir haben das GefÃ¼hl, dass Daun sehr stark auf die Navigation per GPS setzt und dafÃ¼r die Karten und die Beschilderung vernachlÃ¤ssigt â wir vermuten KostengrÃ¼nde. Was aber machen diejenigen unter uns, die kein GPS besitzen oder benutzen wollen (so wie wir), weil mit dem Ausfall der Elektronik auch die restliche Tour ausfÃ¤llt? 

Eine freundliche Mail an die Verantwortlichen und den Fremdenverkehrsverein hat leider zu keiner Reaktion gefÃ¼hrt. Wir haben jedenfalls beschlossen, uns andere Gegenden anzusehen und auf ihre Tauglichkeit hin zu testen. Schade eigentlich, die Gegend hÃ¤tte einen weiteren Besuch verdient.

Unser direkter Vergleich und Lieblingswochenendrevier (weil schÃ¶n nah) â Bad MÃ¼nstereifel â hat zwar ebenfalls immer wieder Probleme mit der Beschilderung (sie wird gerne als Souvenir mitgenommen), aber:
-	die Karten sind deutlich besser, weil genauer,
-	das VerkehrsbÃ¼ro hat sich gemeldet und uns nett erklÃ¤rt, woher die Probleme mit der Beschilderung kommen,
-	die Touren sind (im Vergleich zu Daun) schÃ¶ner, da weniger Teer.

Auch die Touren letztes Wochenende in Winterberg waren nicht immer durchgÃ¤ngig beschildert, allerdings ist das Kartenmaterial genau genug, um wieder auf den rechten Weg zu finden. Auch hier werden wir sicherlich wieder hinfahren. 

Olli


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Oktober 2008)

Interessant, was sich hier in dem Thread jetzt so tut. Ich kann die Verärgerung einiger hier nur zu sehr verstehen. Wohne zwar mitten im "Trailpark" aber ich fahre weiterhin meine eigenen Strecken. 
Für Ortsunkundige ohne GPS ist die von der VG Vulkaneifel bereitgestellte Karte ziemlich schlecht, weil sie teils nicht alle Wege o.ä. enthält. Ich fahre, wenn überhaupt noch nur mit den Karten vom Eifelverein. Sie sind detaillierter. Viele Ortsansässige Biker, mit denen ich mich über den Trailpark unterhalten habe sind ebenfalls nicht überzeugt von diesem Projekt. 
Sie machen auch ihr eigenes Ding. Das Personal von den Info-Stationen ist wohl auch nicht ausreichend ausgebildet um Infos über den Trailpark zu geben, geschweige denn GPS-Tracks aufs Gerät aufzuspielen.  
Biker, welche sich aber mit GPS auskennen können sich spielend ihre Touren auf der Homepage zusammenstellen und sie auch nachfahren. 
Das GPS fällt wenn überhaupt nur wegen leeren Batterien aus. Die Satellitenabdeckung ist selbst im Liesertal noch sehr gut.
Wer sich nicht auf Technik verlassen möchte kann auch mit ortskundigen Bikern fahren. Davon gibt es mittlerweile sehr viele die es über ihre Homepages anbieten.
Man kann in der Bikesaison fast täglich ne geführte Tour mitmachen. Am WE sowieso.


----------



## Sven20001 (13. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab so das Gefühl, dass die Beschilderung mittlerweile fast komplett is, bzw. deutlich ausgebessert wurde. Leider wuchern die farblichen Markierungen an den Bäumen zu oder wachsen raus. Da sollte man schon ne andere Lösung finden. Ich hab auch schon ne Mail zu diesem Problem an die VG geschrieben aber ohne Reaktion.

Die winzigen Schildchen an den Straßenpfosten/-schildern find ich einfach nur witzig. Für Ortsunkundige is das ganz einfach nich zu sehen. Ich denk mal ne Wandergruppe würde da auch vorbeilatschen 



Nofaith schrieb:


> Der Name Trail-Park ist wohl auch etwas unglücklich gewählt, aber wer kann wirklich erwarten das es sich um hunderte Kilometer Single-Trails handelt. Wenn man sich aber mal auf der Website umschaut, findet man auch Hinweise auf die Beschaffenheit der Strecken.
> 
> Hier mal ein Zitat von der Website:
> "Der Trailpark nutzt weitgehend das vorhandene Netz aus Feld- und Waldwegen."
> ...



Nee, den Namen Trailpark hat das Dingens wirklich nich verdient.


----------



## Graf Kroko (13. Oktober 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Für Ortsunkundige ohne GPS ist die von der VG Vulkaneifel bereitgestellte Karte ziemlich schlecht, weil sie teils nicht alle Wege o.ä. enthält. Ich fahre, wenn überhaupt noch nur mit den Karten vom Eifelverein.



Rund um den Rursee und in der Ville (Hausreviere) nehmen wir auch Wanderkarten mit. Nur: wenn ich das erste Mal ein Gebiet ausprobiere und mich nicht auskennt, bin ich eigentlich froh, wenn ich auf fertiges Kartenmaterial für Biker zurückgreifen kann. so riskiert man keinen Ärger mit den Anwohnern, Wanderern etc. und bekommt zusätzliche Streckeninfos. Außerdem kann man sich dann besser auf die Landschaft konzentrieren (oder im Fall Daun auch nicht).



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das GPS fällt wenn überhaupt nur wegen leeren Batterien aus. Die Satellitenabdeckung ist selbst im Liesertal noch sehr gut.
> Wer sich nicht auf Technik verlassen möchte kann auch mit ortskundigen Bikern fahren. Davon gibt es mittlerweile sehr viele die es über ihre Homepages anbieten.
> Man kann in der Bikesaison fast täglich ne geführte Tour mitmachen. Am WE sowieso.



Mein GPS steigt auch gerne mal im Wald aus, ist aber auch schon älter. Ich möchte aber weiterhin ohne fahren, weil ich am Wochenende froh bin, ohne die ganze Technik auszukommen (als backup zum Autowiederfinden habe ich es allerdings dabei ;-). Geführte Touren sind so eine Sache, wir schaffen manchmal nur 20 km am Tag, weil wir immer wieder schöne Ecken zum genauer hinsehen oder Rasten finden oder weil der eine oder andere von uns auch mal einfach keine Lust hat, mehr zu fahren - der Rest passt sich dann an.

Olli


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Oktober 2008)

Graf Kroko schrieb:


> Rund um den Rursee und in der Ville (Hausreviere) nehmen wir auch Wanderkarten mit. Nur: wenn ich das erste Mal ein Gebiet ausprobiere und mich nicht auskennt, bin ich eigentlich froh, wenn ich auf fertiges Kartenmaterial für Biker zurückgreifen kann. so riskiert man keinen Ärger mit den Anwohnern, Wanderern etc. und bekommt zusätzliche Streckeninfos. Außerdem kann man sich dann besser auf die Landschaft konzentrieren (oder im Fall Daun auch nicht).
> 
> Mein GPS steigt auch gerne mal im Wald aus, ist aber auch schon älter. Ich möchte aber weiterhin ohne fahren, weil ich am Wochenende froh bin, ohne die ganze Technik auszukommen (als backup zum Autowiederfinden habe ich es allerdings dabei ;-). Geführte Touren sind so eine Sache, wir schaffen manchmal nur 20 km am Tag, weil wir immer wieder schöne Ecken zum genauer hinsehen oder Rasten finden oder weil der eine oder andere von uns auch mal einfach keine Lust hat, mehr zu fahren - der Rest passt sich dann an.
> 
> Olli



Deswegen nehme ich ja die Karten vom Eifelverein und nicht die Trailparkkarte, weil sie einfach nur schlecht ist. Und mit den Wanderkarten kann man sich durchaus auch auf die Landschaft konzentrieren. Und schöne Stellen zum Rasten gibts dann auch genügend. 

Jeder ist halt anders. Die GPS Navigation für Outdoor ist halt mein zweites Hobby und das lässt sich super mit dem Biken verbinden. Ich besitze z.B. kein Navi fürs Auto, weil ich sowas nicht brauche. 
Und das kleine GPS von Garmin im Handyformat ist nicht wirklich viel Technik. Da ist ja manch Handy komplizierter. 
Mit GPS kann ich mich noch viel mehr auf die Landschaft konzentrieren, weil ich nicht mehr so auf die Wegführung achten muss.


----------



## Graf Kroko (14. Oktober 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mit GPS kann ich mich noch viel mehr auf die Landschaft konzentrieren, weil ich nicht mehr so auf die Wegführung achten muss.



Komisch, bei mir ist es genau andersrum: mit Karte konzentriere ich mich mehr auf die Landschaft (auch und vor allem bei den wo-bin-ich-stopps ), mit GPS (ja, ich habe es schon ausprobiert) schaue ich nur auf das Display (wie schnell, wieviele Höhenmeter, welche Strecke, wohin zeigt der Pfeil).

Zu den Karten: wenn ich ein Gebiet gar nicht kenne kann die Fahrt mit Wanderkarte schonmal lustige Überraschungen bergen (obwohl: das kann sie auch bei bekanntem Gebiet - mit fällt da ein Wanderweg am Rursee ein, den ich als fahrbar eingestuft hatte - in der Karte stand nichts von Treppen...), daher greife ich für die ersten Male gerne auf MTB-Karten zurück. Wenn dann das Kartenmaterial und die Beschilderung unzureichend ist, komme ich nicht wieder (nicht aus Prinzip, sondern weil ich mich beim biken nicht ärgern möchte und es auch andere schöne Reviere gibt). Im Fall Daun finde ich das schade, da mir / uns die Landschaft gefallen hat und die Leute sehr nett sind.

Vielleicht kommen wir doch noch mal und nehmen dann die Eifelvereinskarte mit. Gibt es eine Gegend, die besonders zu empfehlen ist? Wir waren das letzte Mal in Gemünd und rund um die Maare unterwegs. Wie sieht es denn mit der Beschilderung der Wanderwege aus?

Olli


----------



## Tigercat1975 (1. Juni 2009)

Wir waren vergangenen Samstag auch im "Trailpark" Vulkaneinfel unterwegs, leider hatten wir vorher diesen Forumsthread nicht gelesen, sonst hätten wir uns das sicherlich nochmal überlegt.

Die Situation ist nach wie vor unverändert. Wir waren die meiste Zeit damit beschäftigt, die Tracks zu suchen, hatten vorab im Internet alles geplant, aber nicht damit gerechnet, dass vor Ort die Beschilderung dermaßen mangelhaft sein würde. Als wir dann nach 3 Stunden gerade einmal ein Drittel unserer Tour geschafft hatten, haben wir entnervt beschlossen abzubrechen.

Wirklich schade, der Trailpark wird im Internet gut vermarktet, wir haben uns auch extra die Karte gekauft, die vollkommen unnütz ist, da dort nur die Trailpark-Routen aufgezeigt sind, zu denen dann die Beschilderung fehlt. Wir waren 250 km angereist und wirklich sehr enttäuscht. Der Trailpark ist absolut nicht zu empfehlen!

Wir haben bereits eine Mail an den Park geschrieben, mal schauen, ob wir eine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (1. Juni 2009)

Harte Worte, aber nicht zu Unrecht. Der "Trailpark" hat den letzten Winter über schwer gelitten. Es ist zwar schon etwas nachgebessert worden, aber die Beschilderung ist wirklich unzureichend. 
Das Konzept ist gut, aber die Umsetzung ist an vielen Dingen gescheitert.
Ich hatte letzte Woche auch Gäste. Sie sind teilweise auf eigene Faust Touren gefahren und zweimal habe ich Sie geführt. 
Ihre Resonanz war, dass die geführten Touren von mir besser waren , die von ihnen gekaufte Trailpark-Karte für die Tonne ist und man ohne GPS im Trailpark aufgeschmissen ist.

Mit dem Tourentool geplante Touren, welche dann mit dem GPS nachgefahren werden, funktionieren sehr gut, aber Navigation nur mit der Karte ist für Ortsfremde fast unmöglich.


----------



## achimrotwild (1. Juni 2009)

hi tigercat,

schade, dass die jungs den park etwas vernachlässigen. mir fällt das nicht mehr auf, da ich nur mit gps in der eifel unterwegs bin.


hi jmr,

wie gehts dir, vinchgau war geil.

ich bin vor 14 tagen auf umwegen von daun nach wittlich und bernkastel-kues gefahren. teilweise von "markusbee" runtergeladen und bis wittlich nachgefahren.

super tagestour 100km  leider hatten wir die rechnung mit den holzfällern nicht gemacht und mussten 2 mal baumstämme klettern.

vulkanbike bin ich dieses jahr wieder dabei, vielleicht können wir uns danach aufn weizen treffen, ich warte im ziel auf dich 

gruss
achim


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo Achim,

mir geht`s gut. Spule einen Km nach dem anderen ab. Hm sammeln für den Alpencross im August. 
Ansonsten übe ich schon mal für die Langstrecke in Daun. 
Hab beim Schinder(hannes) Mitte Mai und am Sonntag beim Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon schon gut Gas gegeben.
Können ja ein kleines Vorentscheidungsrennen auf dem Erbeskopf herausfahren. 

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## achimrotwild (2. Juni 2009)

hi jürgen,

s. e-mail

gruss

achim


----------



## Crissi (3. Juni 2009)

Hi,

bin Ostern im "Trail"park gewesen. Hatte mir im Internet eine Tour zsammengestellt (ca 40km, 850 Hm).

Bis auf 2 oder 3 Stellen war sie gut zu fahren und konnte unklare Abschnitte gut umfahren (dank GPS), nur Trails hab ich leider keine gesehen, alles nur Feldwege (meist asphaltiert) oder Waldautobahnen.

Für mich hat sich die Fahrt in die Eifel nicht gelohnt!


----------



## Marc B (3. Juni 2009)

Ich bin eine Tour mit Wolfgang Kubannek als Guide gefahren. Er organisiert den Vulkanbike Marathon etc. Vielleicht sollten wir ihn mal anschreiben wegen der bemängelten Schilder etc. Mit ortskundiger Führung war es übrigens sehr schön im "Trailpark"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (3. Juni 2009)

Wolfgang Kubannek ist auch unter dem Nic eifelbike hier im Forum aktiv.


----------



## TrailparkRanger (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

vom User "eifelbike" (mein Arbeitskollege Wolfgang) habe ich den Link zu diesem Forum und vor allem diesem Thread erhalten.

Nachdem ich mir jetzt alle bisherigen Meinungen intensiv durchgelesen habe, möchte ich mich hier mal einmischen.

Kurze Vorstellung (habe ich zwar schon im "Ich-stell-mich-vor"-Thread gemacht, aber doppelt genäht hält besser...):
Mein Name ist Herbert und ich bin KEIN Mountainbiker...

...aaaber... wie mein Nick schon verrät, habe ich beruflich mit dem VulkanBike-Trailpark zu tun.
Denn ich bin (momentan noch halbtags) auf den 750 km mit Pickup oder Quad, bewaffnet mit Freischneider, Buschmesser, Pfählen, Sprühdosen und Schildern für euch auf den Strecken der Trailparks unterwegs. 
Dabei versuche ich mein Möglichstes, die Mankos möglichst schnell abzustellen.

Leider wird einem dies jedoch nicht ganz so leicht gemacht:
- Schnellwachsende Hecken und Sträucher verdecken die Markierungen schneller als man "Trailpark" sagen kann.
- Liebe Mitmenschen zerstören immer wieder ganze Kreuzungspunkte. 
- Nette Zeitgenossen haben Spaß daran immer wieder die Pfosten mit den Zwischenwegweisern zu entfernen. 
- Dann gibt es da noch die ganz besonderen Menschen, die den Wald als ihr ganz persönliches Eigentum betrachten und nicht müde werden mit beneidenswertem Ehrgeiz die Sprühmarkierungen an den Bäumen abzuraspeln.

Thema "Waldautobahnen":
Natürlich gibt es sowohl breite Feldwege als auch einige asphaltierte Streckenabschnitte. Dies lies sich leider durch diverse Vorgaben der anliegenden Ortsgemeinden (Naturschutzgebiete, Jagdpächter, Landwirte etc.) nicht vermeiden. Aber es gibt auch anspruchsvolle, fast unberührte Passagen und Punkte mit herausragenden Fernsichten. Wenn es die Zeit zu lässt, werde ich diese mal zusammen stellen und auf den Trailpark-Seiten oder hier veröffentlichen.

Thema "Sprühmarkierungen":
Die Sprühmarkierungen verblassen natürlich mit der Zeit, das ist ganz normal. Daher habe ich auch die "Lizenz zum Sprühen"  und erneuere diese kontinuierlich. Ebenfalls setze ich die Sprühmarkierungen enger als bisher, also z.B. auch an Kreuzungen, wo man nur geradeaus fahren muss. Auch hinter Abbiegungen gibt es nach ein paar Metern (falls irgend möglich) nochmals eine Markierung, damit ihr wisst, dass ihr euch noch auf dem richtigen Pfad befindet. Dies ist aber noch nicht überall realisiert, da ich nicht überall gleichzeitig sein kann. Aber ich arbeite an der Überlichtgeschwindigkeit 

Thema "Aufkleber in Ortschaften":
Auch hier muss ich diverse verkehrsrechtliche Vorgaben beachten. Diese verbieten es mir leider, die größeren Schilder anzubringen. Ich versuche durch Anbringen von jeweils 3 Aufklebern untereinander/nebeneinander eure Aufmerksamkeit auf die weitere Streckenführung zu lenken. Sorry, aber da sind mir rechtlich die Hände gebunden.

Thema "Karte":
Das die Schwierigkeitsgrade (rot, blau, schwarz) mit in die nächste Auflage der Karte eingezeichnet werden, steht schon fest auf meinem Plan. Und auch, das mehr Feld- und Wiesenwege dort aufgeführt werden.

Thema "Internet":
Auch versuche ich, die Internetkarte (http://www.trailpark.eu/mapserver_trailpark/) für euch immer auf dem aktuellsten Stand zu halten. Zwar kann ich ad hoc keine Routenänderungen dort eingeben, aber wenn Strecken durch irgendwelche Umstände gesperrt sind (z.B. Windwurf, Baumfällarbeiten etc.) ist dies dort zweifelsfrei kenntlich gemacht. Wenn ihr also eine Tour plant, egal ob mit oder ohne GPS, sollte die Internetkarte die erste Anlaufstelle sein.

Thema "keine Reaktion auf Mails":
Mehrmals wurde hier bemängelt, dass Mails mit Kritiken, Tipps und Verbesserungsvorschlägen nicht beantwortet wurden.
Das darf natürlich nicht sein, da gebe ich euch vollkommen Recht.
Daher mein Angebot: 
Wenn ihr auf dem VulkanBike-Trailpark unterwegs seid/ward und Unstimmigkeiten feststellt, sendet mir einfach eine PN oder eine Mail (über http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=152467). *Beantwortung wird hiermit garantiert! *Gebt mir für die Antwort jedoch bitte ein paar Tage Zeit, da ich logischerweise nicht die ganze Woche vor dem PC sitze, sondern für euch im Park unterwegs bin.


Bedanken möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle noch bei denjenigen, die hier im Thread auch lobende Worte für den Trailpark gefunden haben. Das macht Mut und Laune, für euch weiterhin aktiv zu sein!

Fazit:
Es ist noch längst nicht alles perfekt im VulkanBike-Trailpark - aber ich arbeite daran! 
Und mit eurer Hilfe können die Schwachstellen ausgemerzt werden.

Wenn ihr also demnächst im Trailpark unterwegs seid und ein "grünes Männchen" auf einem Pickup oder Quad seht, an dem ein Schild "VulkanBike-Trailpark STRECKENKONTROLLE" angebracht ist, würde es mich freuen, wenn ihr mich einfach ansprecht und mit mir ein kleines Schwätzchen haltet. 

Ich freue mich auf eure Reaktionen.

Grüße aus Daun und allzeit guten Ritt auf den Vulkanen wünscht,

Herbert


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo Herbert,
schön, dass sich mal jemand von den "Offiziellen" meldet. 
Respekt vor deiner Arbeit! Und man sieht sie auch! Ich fahre immer mal wieder Abschnitte aus dem Trailpark und dabei fallen mir die Veränderungen auf. Viele Sprühmarkierungen sind erneuert worden und wieder gut sichtbar. Wege werden geplegt.
Aber Strecken sind auch weg gefallen. Z.B. die Verbindung von Punkt 60 zu Punkt 59 im Dockweiler Wald. Ist mir im Winter auf dem 60er Schild aufgefallen und im Internet. Hat sich wohl wieder jemand beschwert? 

An der Wegeführung wird sich wohl nichts mehr ändern lassen. Dafür kannst du auch nichts. Für die Umsetzung und Genehmigung sind wohl andere verantwortlich. Und letztendlich waren es ja wirklich die Jadgpächter und Landwirte, welche eine Umsetzung erschwert haben. Das spürt man übrigends heute noch. Als MTB`ler wird man oft von Landwirten argwöhnisch begutachtet, wenn man an ihnen vorbei fährt. (So nach dem Motto: Macht mir bloß meinen Wald nicht dreckig oder kaputt)
Eine kleine Diskussion mit einem Jäger aus dem Kölner Raum hatte ich auch schon. 
Wahrscheinlich ließen die Landwirte und Jäger aus dem Gerolsteiner Raum auch kaum mit sich reden. Nur eine große Schleife rund um Pelm, Gerolstein, Salm und Daun ist möglich. Dabei gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten auch im Gerolsteiner Raum, Trails einzubauen.
Beim großen Prestige-Objekten wie dem "Eifelsteig" war es wohl möglich sich durchzusetzen.
Der "böse" Mountainbiker ist wohl im Wald nicht gewollt. Leider sieht die Realität ganz anders aus. 
Ich bin seit dem Winter oft mit dem MTB auf dem Eifelsteig unterwegs. Seit der Eröffnung liegt vermehrt viel Müll entlang des Steigs. 
Man kann also nicht sagen, wer hier die Schlimmeren sind. Bis jetzt habe ich mit Wanderern immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn man sich gegenseitig respektiert klappt es auch mit Wanderer und MTB`ler auf gemeinsamen Wegen. Bei Pausen kommt man sogar ins Gespräch in wird interessiert befragt. Gestern noch passiert.
Grundsätzlich finde ich es eben gut, dass es den Trailpark gibt und natürlich Leute wie du, welche sich um ihn kümmern. 
Ich mache ja auch Werbung für ihn, da ich auch mit der neuen Trailpark-Bekleidung auf Rennen rumfahre. Wurde letzens sogar während des Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathons darauf angesprochen.

Ein Urlaub oder Wochenende in der Eifel lohnt sich immer. Man muss nur ein paar Dinge beachten: 
1. Info`s einholen, z.B. über Internet, Bike-Guides, Ortsansässige fragen
2. Tailpark meiner Meinung nach immer noch nur mit GPS
3. So lange die neue Karte noch nicht raus ist, die vom Eifelverein nehmen.
4. Oder, geführte Touren buchen. Jeder Guide stellt sich auf das Niveau
   der Gruppe ein. Sonderwünsche werden bestimmt erfüllt, und dann
   klappts auch mit dem ein oder anderen Trail.

Gruß, Jürgen Rohr


P.S.: Einen Nachtrag noch. Wichtig ist die Karte! Ich hoffe sehr, dass du das mit den zusätzlichen Wegen umsetzt. Es nützt nichts an einer Kreuzung zu stehen, in eine Karte reinzuschauen wo nur die Trailparkwege drin sind, aber noch zwei weitere Wege vor Ort sind.
Gäste von vor 3 Wochen haben mich zwar nicht gesteinigt, aber sich schon sehr über diese unnütze Karte beschwert. Und die meisten Biker fahren nach Karte. GPS ist vielen noch zu teuer oder zu kompliziert.


----------



## TrailparkRanger (9. Juni 2009)

Lieber Jürgen,

Danke für deine superschnelle Reaktion. 
Natürlich auch ein dickes "Dankeschön" für das Lob. 
Es freut mich wirklich, dass dir in den Trailpark-Strecken schon einige positive Veränderungen aufgefallen sind.

Da ich von zu Hause aus poste kann ich dir jetzt auf die Schnelle keine Antwort auf den Wegfall der Verbindung zwischen KP (Kreuzungspunkt) 60 und KP 59 geben. Ich werde dies aber nachholen und (falls gewünscht) dir per Mail mitteilen.

Ja, du hast Recht: An der Wegführung lässt sich (momentan) nichts mehr verändern. Es musste (laut den damals Verantwortlichen) auf so vieles Rücksicht genommen werden, dass von den ehemals geplanten 2.000 km nur noch die jetzigen 750 km übrig blieben.

Zu deinem Trost: Auch ich werde von Landwirten und Waidmännern argwöhnisch beäugt, wenn ich auf den Strecken bin. Jedoch ist es sehr hilfreich, wenn man das "Eifeler Platt" spricht. Dann ist plötzlich alles nur mehr halb so wild. Nach einem kurzen Geplänkel habe ich schon so manchen davon überzeugen können, dass zehn MTB'ler weniger kaputt machen, als z.B. nur ein einzelner Reiter (auf seinem Pferd natürlich) 
Voriges Jahr ist es mir sogar passiert, dass plötzlich die Polizei neben mir hielt, weil mich jemand wegen "Waldfrefels" angezeigt hatte. Das klärte sich jedoch recht schnell.

Deiner Bemerkung zum Müll auf den Wanderwegen kann ich nur zustimmen. Es ist zwar nicht meine Aufgabe, Müll zu sammeln, ich tue es aber trotzdem, wenn ich irgend welchen Dreck im Wald liegen sehe.
Dabei ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass auf Strecken, wo ausschließlich MTB'ler unterwegs sind, praktisch KEIN Müll liegt!
Dafür von meiner Seite mal ein dickes Lob an alle, die sich das Motto "Hinterlasse nichts als deine Stollenreifenabdrücke" auf die Fahne geschrieben haben.

Das das Verhältnis zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern um Längen besser ist, als uns dies teilweise die Presse Glauben machen will, habe ich schon mehrfach beobachten können. Wenn jeder nur ein wenig Rücksicht nimmt und Respekt für den Mitmenschen aufbringt, ist das doch alles kein Thema, oder?

Die neuen "Rennpellen" sehen wirklich fantastisch aus und fallen auf. Das ist gut so. Gute Werbung brauchen wir!

Sobald die Neuauflage der Karte fällig ist, werde ich meine bisherigen Erfahrungen darin einfließen lassen.
Und wenn ich dann mal ALLE Strecken durchgecheckt habe, kann man den Trailpark auch fast ohne Karte befahren - großes Ranger-Ehrenwort!

Gruß,

Herbert

Nachtrag: Habe mal eben wegen KP 60 nach 59 (Gemarkung Rengen nach Dockweiler) auf der Internetkarte geguckt. Die Strecke war schon raus, als ich letztes Jahr im Juli bei der VGV angefangen habe. Soweit ich mich erinnere war das Knotenpunktschild am KP 60 mit TippEx geändert worden, oder? 
Vor dem Winter hatte ich alle 203 (!) Knotenpunkte abgefahren und fehlende/zerstörte/falsche Schilder notiert und bestellt. Die korrigierten Schilder habe ich jetzt im Frühjahr (März/April) angebracht. Und nach knapp zwei Monaten trudeln schon wieder Meldungen ein bzw. sehe ich es mit eigenen Augen, dass die Zerstörungswut der lieben Mitmenschen nicht nachgelassen hat...


----------



## Deleted 151460 (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo Herbert,

suche nach ein paar Touren für Donnerstag/Freitag - und die Eifel könnte durchaus interesant sein.

Welche Touren, mit viel flow und durchaus etwas schwieriger oder verblockt, aber hauptsache landschaftlich schön würdest Du mir empfehlen?

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## TrailparkRanger (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo Bernd,

Danke für dein Vertrauen, dass ich in der Lage sein sollte, dir tolle Strecken in der Eifel zu nennen.
Bitte hab Verständnis dafür, dass (weil ich 1. kein Mountainbiker und 2. im VulkanBike-Trailpark beschäftigt bin) ich dir natürlich nur Strecken innerhalb des Trailparks nennen kann.
Schau mal |hier|.
Ein wenig nach unten scrollen, dann findest du ein paar "Schnellstarter-Strecken".
Empfehlen kann ich dir die "Fünf-Maare-Tour" (weil ich die gerade jetzt diese Woche abchecke und neu ausschildere) und die "Pelmer Runde" (weil ich die schon neu ausgeschildert habe) ;-)

Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Juni 2009)

absteigen schrieb:


> Hallo Herbert,
> 
> suche nach ein paar Touren für Donnerstag/Freitag - und die Eifel könnte durchaus interesant sein.
> 
> ...



Landschaftlich schön ist eigentlich kein Problem. Aber das Ganze mit "etwas schwieriger und verblockt" zu kombinieren wird da eher ein Problem. Die Eifel ist ein Mittelgebirge und nicht die Alpen wo es einen Singletrail nach dem Anderen gibt. Die Eifel eignet sich eher für Tourenfahrer und nicht für abfahrtsorientierte Enduristen.
Den ein oder anderen Trail gibt`s aber dann doch rund um Manderscheid.


----------



## TrailparkRanger (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo Bernd,

Nachtrag zu meinem Vorschlag der "Fünf-Maare-Tour":
Leider bin ich heute nicht ganz durchgekommen mit der Neubeschilderung. 
Musste leider feststellen, dass es ein paar Stellen gibt, die (momentan) wegen Dickicht nicht befahrbar sind. Ausweichrouten habe ich zwar schon ausbaldowert, aber die müssen noch auf die Internetseite gebracht werden. Sorry.

@Alle
Im März und April diesen Jahres wurden bei *allen 203 *(!) Knotenpunkten die fehlenden und/oder beschädigten Schilder erneuert. Doch bereits jetzt sind schon wieder diverse Schilder verschwunden. Es ist echt ein Graus...
Falls ihr jemanden seht, der Schilder demontiert, sagt mir bitte Bescheid.

Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juni 2009)

Hi Herbert,
das mit den Schildern ist natürlich ein graus ! Komisch das der Eifelverein nicht so viel Probleme hat, aber die scheinen für die Ewigkeit markiert zu haben. Schade das MTB nicht so eine Lobby hat wie Wandern, dann wären prestige Objekte wie z.b. der Eifelsteig auch für MTBler denkbar und so ein Trailpark hätte eine ganze Menge mehr "echter" Trails.

Ich war auch bereits das eine oder andere mal im Trailpark unterwegs und da mein Urzeit GPS Gerät schonmal des Empfang verweigert war ich dann doch froh das ein oder andere Schild entdeckt zu haben, besten Dank hierfür ! 

Kann nur sagen weiter so, ein Projekt wie der Trailpark ist nicht mal eben schnell auf die Beine gestellt und wenn ich richtig vermute ist ja nur eine Person sprich du für die Betreuung des Wegenetz zuständig. Dafür ists eigentlich in einem recht guten Zustand, aber vielleicht wäre das der ein oder andere Mann mehr nötig. Habt ihr z.B. schonmal über Wegepaten nachgedacht wies z.b. die Wandervereine machen ? Will jetzt nicht deinen Arbeitsplatz wegrationalisieren aber zur Unterstüzung wär's doch nicht schlecht ! Davon würde sicherlich das ganze Projekt profitiern, denn je mehr Leute sich mit sonem Projekt identifizieren um so besser wird's gepflegt ! Ansonsten weiter so, ihr seid auf nem guten Weg. 

Ich werde auch dieses Jahr wieder die ein oder andere Runde in der Dauner Gegend unter die Stollen nehmen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juni 2009)

Hi Herbert,
das mit den Schildern ist natürlich ein graus ! Komisch das der Eifelverein nicht so viel Probleme hat, aber die scheinen für die Ewigkeit markiert zu haben. Schade das MTB nicht so eine Lobby hat wie Wandern, dann wären prestige Objekte wie z.b. der Eifelsteig auch für MTBler denkbar und so ein Trailpark hätte eine ganze Menge mehr "echter" Trails.

Ich war auch bereits das eine oder andere mal im Trailpark unterwegs und da mein Urzeit GPS Gerät schonmal des Empfang verweigert war ich dann doch froh das ein oder andere Schild entdeckt zu haben, besten Dank hierfür ! 

Kann nur sagen weiter so, ein Projekt wie der Trailpark ist nicht mal eben schnell auf die Beine gestellt und wenn ich richtig vermute ist ja nur eine Person sprich du für die Betreuung des Wegenetz zuständig. Dafür ists eigentlich in einem recht guten Zustand, aber vielleicht wäre das der ein oder andere Mann mehr nötig. Habt ihr z.B. schonmal über Wegepaten nachgedacht wies z.b. die Wandervereine machen ? Will jetzt nicht deinen Arbeitsplatz wegrationalisieren aber zur Unterstüzung wär's doch nicht schlecht ! Davon würde sicherlich das ganze Projekt profitiern, denn je mehr Leute sich mit sonem Projekt identifizieren um so besser wird's gepflegt ! Ansonsten weiter so, ihr seid auf nem guten Weg. 

Ich werde auch dieses Jahr wieder die ein oder andere Runde in der Dauner Gegend unter die Stollen nehmen 

PS: @absteigen: ein wenig northshore und trailspass gibts in der koulshore bei trittscheid, wo das ist kannst du der trailpark karte entnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailparkRanger (11. Juni 2009)

Hi schraeg,

Danke für dein Lob! Das geht runter wie Öl und bestärkt mich, dass ich den richtigen Job mache.

Ich denke, dass der Eifelverein nur deshalb weniger mit dem Problem der Schilderentfernung zu kämpfen hat, weil die die Schilder meistens an die Bäume nageln. Diese Methode ist jedoch schon bei der Planung des Trailparks als "nicht möglich" verworfen worden. Die Beschilderung sollte im Einklang mit der Natur stattfinden, um direkt zu zeigen, dass MTB'ler eben NICHT die Natur schädigen. 
Denn auch wenn für das Annageln der Schilder ausschließlich Alunägel verwendet werden dürfen (die sind nicht soooo schädlich für die Sägeketten), schädigen sie doch über lange Zeit den Baum.
Aus genau dem selben Grund wurden die Pfosten für die Knotenpunkte und die Richtungs- und Zwischenwegweiser eben NICHT in Beton gesetzt. Das bedeutet jedoch, dass sie (allzu) leicht umgetreten, umgefahren oder mutwillig ausgerissen werden können. Nach den Wintermonaten sind die meisten Pfosten ein wenig locker und müssen dann mit "ein paar Schlägen auf den Hinterkopf" wieder befestigt werden.

Ja, ich bin der einzige, der für die Betreuung des Wegenetzes zuständig ist. Und bei den vielen Kilometern kann ich als Halbtagskraft gar nicht richtig agieren, sondern nur reagieren...
Das mit den "Wegepaten" ist eine gute Idee. Wieso bin ich da noch nicht selbst drauf gekommen?  Werde das mal durchdenken. 

Auch an dich die Bitte: Wenn wir uns mal irgendwo begegnen, sprich mich einfach mal an. Für gute Tipps hab ich immer eine kleine Überraschung dabei...

Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Juni 2009)

Bin heute wieder auf dem Trailpark und dem Eifelsteig unterwegs gewesen. 

Herbert leistet gute Arbeit!  Die Beschriftung ist deutlich besser geworden. Man braucht fast keine Karte oder GPS mehr. 

Zuerst gings von zuhause aus auf dem Trailpark nach Gerolstein, dann auf der Eifelsteig-Etappe Gerolstein-Daun über die Dietzenley nach Neroth. Ab dem Kalenberg verläuft die Trailparkroute fast parallel zum Eifelsteig. 
Über den Nerother Kopf dann weiter Richtung Daun. Der Schluss machte dann aber wieder der Eifelsteig. Unterhalb vom Feriendorf Dronkehof über den Rosenberg ins Dauner Zentrum. 
Zurück gings überwiegen wieder auf dem Trailpark nach Waldkönigen. 

Herbert, dabei ist mir eine Beschriftung zwischen Punkt 173 und Punkt 60 etwas hinter der Kaserne aufgefallen. Sie deutet nicht eindeutig Richtung Punkt 60 sondern eher auf den Standortübungsplatz in Richtung B421, Wanderweg 8/9. Kann mich zwar täuschen, aber ich wäre beinahe da eingebogen. Wäre aber auch nicht schlimm gewesen. 

Jedenfalls war`s ne schöne Montags-Tour. Wanderer sind mir auf dem Steig auch begegnet. Mit Abremsen und einem freundlichen Gruß ging alles gut.


----------



## TrailparkRanger (29. Juni 2009)

Hi Jürgen,

Danke für das Lob 

Ich werde mir den von dir beschriebenen Punkt in den nächsten Tagen mal ansehen und bei Bedarf natürlich korrigieren.

Freut mich, dass das Zusammenspiel mit Wanderern und MTBler so gut funktioniert. Auch wenn ich auf der Strecke Wanderer treffe und mit denen "ein Schwätzchen" halte, kommen die MTBler immer gut bei denen weg. Wie du auch sagst: Mit ein bisschen Rücksichtnahme von BEIDEN Seiten klappt das wunderbar 

Gib dich mal zu erkennen, wenn du mir mal über's Quad fährst 

Bis dann,

Herbert


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Juni 2009)

Ja, mach ich. Hab heute auch schon mal geschaut, aber dich nicht gesehen. Ist ja auch nicht so einfach bei 750 km. 
Man trifft sich bestimmt mal.

Gruß, Jürgen

Hier ein paar Fotos von heute: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6074950&postcount=10751


----------



## TrailparkRanger (30. Juni 2009)

Bin momentan im südlichen Teil des Trailparks unterwegs.

Meine Empfehlung dort:
Kloster Himmerod - Niederscheidweiler (Knotenpunkt 23 nach KP 198). 
Landschaftlich sehr schön und auch konditionell anspruchsvoll. Außerdem gibt es da Trails, die diesen Namen wirklich verdienen. Die sind so schmal und steil, dass ich sogar mit dem Quad nicht durchkomme. Das ist doch was, oder?
Tour-Infos:
Parken am Kloster Himmerod (großer Parkplatz, gleichzeitig KP 24)
KPs 23 - 198, dann zurück über die KPs 56 - 143 - 142 - 27 - 26 - 25 - 23 - 24
50,6 km, Aufstieg: 1411 m, Abstieg: 1415 m

Schöne Bilder hast du da mit dem Selbstauslöser hinbekommen!

Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## Schlemil (30. Juni 2009)

Grüsse in die Eifel

kann das sein , das der Routenplaner irgentwie die karte extrem klein darstellt. Komme damit nicht so richtig zurecht....

Ansonsten tolles Projekt

Grüsse
Christian


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Juni 2009)

Schlemil schrieb:


> Grüsse in die Eifel
> 
> kann das sein , das der Routenplaner irgentwie die karte extrem klein darstellt. Komme damit nicht so richtig zurecht....
> 
> ...



Zoomfunktion nutzen. Entweder links der Schieberegler, oder die Lupenfunktion, oder linke Maustaste festhalten und dann einen Ausschnitt markieren, vorher Lupe mit dem Plus anklicken. Mit der Hand kannst du die Karte verschieben.
Bedienung eigentlich wie Google Earth oder wie alle Karten mittlerweile im Internet.


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Juni 2009)

TrailparkRanger schrieb:


> Tour-Infos:
> Parken am Kloster Himmerod (großer Parkplatz, gleichzeitig KP 24)
> KPs 23 - 198, dann zurück über die KPs 56 - 143 - 142 - 27 - 26 - 25 - 23 - 24
> 50,6 km, Aufstieg: 1411 m, Abstieg: 1415 m



Da war ich noch nicht. War zwar am Sonntag noch von Mürlenbach aus in Himmerod und Bettenfeld, aber das war die Tour vom Sportfest in Mürlenbach. 

Werde bei Gelegenheit deinen Tourvorschlag mal ausprobieren.


----------



## TrailparkRanger (30. Juni 2009)

Schlemil schrieb:


> Grüsse in die Eifel
> 
> kann das sein , das der Routenplaner irgentwie die karte extrem klein darstellt. Komme damit nicht so richtig zurecht....
> 
> ...



Hallo Schlemil,

wie Jürgen schon sagte, die Zoomfunktion benutzen.

Wenn du dir eine Strecke zusammenstellen möchtest, um die Tour auf dein GPS zu überspielen, benutze das Fenster links der Karte.
1. Zuerst den Routenmodus aktivieren durch Klick auf das gleichnamige Feld. (Der Mauszeiger erhält dann ein zusätzliches Fragezeichen.)
2. Die erste gewünschte Strecke anklicken, dann ein von dem Endpunkt abgehende Strecke anklicken etc.
3. Im linken Fenster erhältst du dann sofort eine Streckenstatistik (Aufstieg, Abstieg, Länge)
4. Wenn du die gewünschte Strecke zusammengeklickt hast, verwende die direkt unter der Überschrift angebrachten Symbole:
- KML für den Export und Anzeige in Google Earth
- GPX zum Einlesen in ein Tourenprogramm (z.B. Touratech etc.). Von dort kannst du den Track dann auf dein GPS-Gerät übertragen.
- "Profil" gibt dir die Möglichkeit, ein Höhenprofil der Strecke anzusehen. Mit der Browserfunktion "Drucken" kannst du dir dies auch ausdrucken. Dort sind dann alle Knotenpunkte (z.B. P10-P6) aufgeführt und du kannst den Ausdruck auch auf die Tour mitnehmen.

Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailparkRanger (30. Juni 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Da war ich noch nicht. War zwar am Sonntag noch von Mürlenbach aus in Himmerod und Bettenfeld, aber das war die Tour vom Sportfest in Mürlenbach.
> 
> Werde bei Gelegenheit deinen Tourvorschlag mal ausprobieren.



Hallo Jürgen,

toll! Sag mir dann, wie sie dir gefallen hat.

Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## Schlemil (1. Juli 2009)

TrailparkRanger schrieb:


> Hallo Schlemil,
> 
> wie Jürgen schon sagte, die Zoomfunktion benutzen.
> 
> ...




Danke für die Antwort. Hat später auch alles geklappt. Echt nettes Tool. Freu mich schon wieder auf die Eifel.....Glaube das lag an meiner Internetverbindung das das so komisch aussah....

Grüsse
Christian


----------



## Schlemil (1. Juli 2009)

Ich nochmal.....habe das schon in einen anderen Thread geposted aber keinen Antwort erhalten....Was haltte Ihr denn vom Eifelsteig....Ist das alles fahrbar oder viel schieberei..

Könnte mir die Etappen in etwa so vorstellen als 3 tages trip

Tag 1: Kornelimünster bis Einruhr 55 km mit 1000hm. Sind Etappe 1 bis 3 des Eifelsteiges

Tag 2: Einruhr-Blankenheim 61 km mit 1500hm. Sind Etappe 3 bis 6 des Eifelsteiges

Tag 3: Blankenheim bis Gerolstein 63 km mit 1350hm. Sind Etappe 1 bis 3 des Eifelsteiges

Bitte um Eure Meinung

Danke und Gruss
Christian


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2009)

Hi Christian,
das kannst du alles fahren ! hab den eifelsteig auch schon von der rurseeecke bis gerolstein durch, alles machbar. wenn überhaupt sind schiebepassagen ganz kurz und je nach fahrtechnik auch fahrbar. bin noch im mai das stück blankenheim-gerolstein in umgekehrter richtunggefahren, war top zu fahren.

eifelsteig bietet ziemlich viel abwechslung, trails, feldwege, schotterpisten, waldwege, alles was man so braucht zum glücklich werden.

suchfunktion bringt auch noch mehr info's wurde schon öfters hier im forum aufgegriffen ! oder halt hier

Gruß Hubert


----------



## Schlemil (1. Juli 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hi Christian,
> das kannst du alles fahren ! hab den eifelsteig auch schon von der rurseeecke bis gerolstein durch, alles machbar. wenn überhaupt sind schiebepassagen ganz kurz und je nach fahrtechnik auch fahrbar. bin noch im mai das stück blankenheim-gerolstein in umgekehrter richtunggefahren, war top zu fahren.
> 
> eifelsteig bietet ziemlich viel abwechslung, trails, feldwege, schotterpisten, waldwege, alles was man so braucht zum glücklich werden.
> ...



Danke für die Info...Habe die GPS Tracks schon zusammengestellt ud mir in Magic maps angeschaut, aber ne Meinung von einem Local is doch noch wesentlcih besser. Coole Homepage habe ich schon verlinkt und echt nette Touren

Grüsse
Christian


----------



## TrailparkRanger (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ihr seid mir sicher nicht böse, wenn ich mich aus dem Thema "Eifelsteig per Mountainbike" raus halte, oder? 
Denn der Eifelsteig ist ja speziell für Wanderer entwickelt worden. Und ich bin nun mal für den Trailpark verantwortlich. Einige Strecken (allerdings nur "Waldautobahnen") sind gleichzeitig sowohl Eifelsteig als auch Trailpark-Strecke.

Also immer schön Rücksicht aufeinander nehmen, dann klappt das auch mit dem Nachbarn 

Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2009)

So siehts aus Herbert ! Wie heisst das Sprichwort ? Wie me en de Bösch erinnröf, su schallt et och eruss !
Hab noch nie Probleme mit Wanderen gehabt und arbeite stetig daran das das auch so bleibt. Denke die Eifelsteig Diskussion ist eh erledigt, war ja eh Offtopic ! Also zurück zum Trailpark 
Gruß
Hubert


----------



## TrailparkRanger (3. Juli 2009)

Ach ja,

falls es jemand interessiert...

Im Mai wurde vom Südwestrundfunk ein Ortsporträt von meinem Wohnort Rengen gedreht. Und wegen meines doch recht ungewöhnlichen Jobs als Trailpark-Ranger haben die mich als "roten Faden" benutzt.

Das Video ist auf der SWR-Seite: hier klicken
Oben rechts unter dem Ortsschild gibt's dann einen Link "Zum Video".
Ein paar Jungs von den Dauner Vulkanbikern haben auch mitgewirkt 

@jmr-biking
Werde nächste Woche die beanstandete Beschriftung bei der Dauner Kaserne korrigieren.

@schraeg
Schön, dass du auch des "Eifelslangs" mächtig bist. Freue mich auf ein Gespräch mit dir. Boss daan, ma seet sesch!

Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen Herbert,

schönes Video haben sie da über Rengen gedreht. 

Ich war mal wieder auf dem Trailpark unterwegs. Dabei habe ich den Entschluß gefasst dich etwas zu unterstützen. Zwar nicht bei der Beschilderung, sondern eher bei der Aufnahme von Schäden oder Unklarheiten. Eigentlich habe ich mein Kamera ja oft dabei um Fotos von der Eifel usw. zu machen, aber sie eignet sich auch sehr gut um Probleme damit festzuhalten.
Das soll jetzt keine Kritik sein, sondern eher ne Hilfe.

Heute geht es um den Feuerberg oberhalb von Hohenfels-Essingen. 
Da wurde wohl mal die Route geändert. Wahrscheinlich, weil die Lavagrube erweitert wurde. Wenn du an der Kreuzung oberhalb der Lavagrube an der K35 (Hohenfels-Berlingen) mal gerade aus fährst zur Lavagrube auf dem Feuerberg findest du noch verwitterte Beschriftungen am Baum. Wenn du dem Weg nach rechts folgst (Auf Winkel), dann sind da auch noch Trailparkschilder. 
Die eigentliche Route führt ja in einem großen Bogen um die Lavagrube zur K35 (B410-Hinterweiler).


----------



## TrailparkRanger (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo Jürgen,

Danke für deine aktive Mithilfe. 
Ich sehe das natürlich NICHT als Kritik. *Ganz im Gegenteil:* Ich finde es sehr gut!

Am Feuerberg war die Route bei der Erstmarkierung so ausgeschildert worden, dass der Steinbruch umfahren wurde (auf der K35 hinter Berlingen rechts ab; siehe gelbe Linie in der Grafik unten).
Da eine Streckenänderung aus rechtlichen Gründen jedoch nicht "einfach so" gemacht werden darf, habe ich die genehmigte Route im Frühjahr wieder korrekt ausgeschildert. Dadurch wird der Steinbruch auf etwa 50 m Länge durchfahren (wie du sicher gesehen hast). Den anschließenden Feldweg habe ich freigeschnitten und die entsprechenden Baummarkierung gesprüht.
Die von dir angesprochenen Zwischenwegweiser habe ich ebenfalls im Frühjahr dort angebracht.
Ich fahre demnächst nochmal dahin und sehe mir die verwitterten Sprühmarkierungen an.

Dann hätte ich noch ein Bitte, da dies ja quasi dein Heimatrevier ist:
Auf der Grafik unten siehst du eine "Problemstelle". Die Lavagrube ist dort erweitert und ein Pfosten mit einem Zwischenwegweiser herausgerissen worden. Leider gibt es in diesem Bereich keinerlei Bäume, die für Sprühmarkierungen genutzt werden könnten. Und somit ist es für Biker, die von Hohenfels Richtung Berlingen fahren absolut nicht ersichtlich, wo sie hinfahren müssen (falls ohne GPS unterwegs).
Den Zwischenwegweiser-Pfosten brauche ich jedoch jetzt überhaupt nicht zu setzen, da die Betreiberfirma noch einen Erdwall aufschütten muss. Wann dies sein wird, konnte mir allerdings niemand sagen.
Wenn du also dort mal wieder vorbei fährst und der Erdwall wurde aufgeschüttet, sag mir bitte Bescheid.





Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Juli 2009)

Damit du die verwitterten Sprühmarkierungen und den Zwischenwegweiser findest, habe ich dein Bild mal bearbeitet:





Anscheinend gab es da schon immer Probleme mit der Wegeführung.

Ich melde mich, wenn sie den Erdwall gebaut haben. Aber man sieht ja fast den Wegweiser unten an der Strasse, der Richtung Hohenfels zeigt. 
Ein bisschen gucken und orientieren kann man von einem Biker auch schon mal verlangen. Aber problematisch in Richtung Berlingen ist es schon.


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Juli 2009)

Das du die Route um den Feuerberg im Frühjahr geändert hast, habe ich dann auch bald gemerkt. 
Der Weg den du dort frei geschnitten hast, war früher schon mal eine MTB-Route. Es gab da mal eine Kartenbox 'Mountainbike in der Süd und Vulkaneifel' von 1996. 

Teilweise sieht man die Beschilderung auch noch:
Blaues Dreieck mit zwei blauen Punkten auf einem weißen quadratischem Schildchen. Mußt mal drauf achten. 
Trailpark und Routen der MTB-Box verlaufen teilweise parallel.


----------



## TrailparkRanger (8. Juli 2009)

Danke für das aktualisierte Bild! So macht das Spaß  
Ich werde da mal hin fahren und die Markierungen komplett unkenntlich machen, da sie ja nicht mehr gelten, um Verwirrungen zu vermeiden.

Das blaue Dreieck mit den 2 Punkten habe ich auch schon an anderen Stellen bemerkt. Das war mal (lt. Hörensagen) ein Projekt aus dem Kreis Bitburg, was in den 90er-Jahren lief, aber nicht mehr gepflegt wird.

Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Juli 2009)

Ich habe noch so eine MTB-Box in sehr gutem Zustand. Die Touren Gerolsteiner Land 1 und 2 auf meiner Homepage sind original aus dieser Box. 
Verantwortlich war für das Gemeinschaftsprojekt mit Belgien die Vulkaneifel Touristik und Werbung GmbH in Daun, Touristik-Service Südeifel in Bitburg und das Verkehrsamt der Ostkantone ind St.Vith. 
Eine doppelseitige Übersichtskarte in 1:50000 gibt`s in den Touristik Informationen immer noch zu kaufen. 850 km permanent ausgeschilderte und genehmigte Routen waren das. 

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juli 2009)

@Herbert: Hab mir mal dein Tourvorschlag reingezogen ! Sieht ja ganz gut aus das Teil.
Werde ich demnächst mal starten, wahrscheinlich 25/26. Juli mal sehn wies Wetter wird und wie ich Zeit bekomme.

@Jürgen: Die Karten sehen auch Original so aus wie die Wanderkarten der Ostkantone in Belgien ! Sachma das schöne Trailparktrikot gibt's das irgendwo zu kaufen ? Müsste mir auch mal ne "Rennpelle" zulegen, immer mit Freerideshorts beim Marathon auftauchen is auch doof 
Du warst nicht zufällig Ende Mai bei nden Nohner Wasserfällen unterwegs ?


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo Hubert,

die Trailpark-Pelle gibt`s bei Bike Sport Clemens in Birresborn, beim Funbike Nöllen in Daun und Eifelbike Station (Villa Maare) in Gillenfeld. 
Klasse Trikot und Hose, trägt sich angenehm und bei Rennen fällt man damit auf. Werde es am Sonntag beim Erbeskopfmarathon auch wieder tragen. 

War tatsächlich am 23.05. an den Wasserfällen. Hatte eine Gruppe MTB`ler dabei, welche ich auf ner Tour geführt habe. Waren Feriengäste. 
Dann kann es sein, dass ich dich gefragt habe ob viel Betrieb auf dem Trail zwischen Wasserfall und Mühle ist???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juli 2009)

heheh leck mich doch am ..... röschtööösch !
ich war der mit dem silbernen HT und dem roten Kopf 
da kam ich gerade von gerolstein !


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Juli 2009)

Hab ich`s mir doch gedacht, das du das warst. 
Muß mir deine Touren mal genauer anschauen. War zwar schon öfter auf deiner Seite, aber bin bis jetzt noch nicht dazu gekommen sie mal in Ruhe zu lesen.
Aber in meiner Favoriten-Liste bist du schon länger, damit ich das nicht vergesse.


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Juli 2009)

Scheinst auch so ein GPS - und Karten - Junkie zu sein wie ich.


----------



## on any sunday (8. Juli 2009)

Wo war den die Kinder Crosstrecke?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juli 2009)

das war frisch gemähtes im lamperstbachtal ! wars du nich mit sini auf eifelx ?


----------



## supasini (9. Juli 2009)

jo, aber wir sind seit gestern abend zurück - haben wegen zu schlechtem Foto-Wetter abgebrochen. Die Bike veröffentlichte (bisher) noch nie eine Schlechtwetterreportage 
Zum Glück bin ich zwar Rettungsschwimmer, das hat uns beim Fotografieren nix genützt.
Aber die ersten beiden Tage sind im Kasten (resp. GPS), der erste extrem Traillastig  - wird dann im Herbst fortgesetzt. Und die Felsentrails am Ferschweiler Plateua sind nun wirklich kein Spaß bei Nässe...


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Juli 2009)

Was ist den Eifelx? Hab zwar schon Gerüchte davon gehört, aber nichts genaues.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juli 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Was ist den Eifelx? Hab zwar schon Gerüchte davon gehört, aber nichts genaues.



ist ne gebräuchliche abgekürzte schreibweise für eifelcross bzw. eifel durchquerung ! hat erstmal nix mit der route zu tun die kann ja variieren !

hört sich interessant an, bin mal gespannt auf euern bericht, hatte sowas im august auch mal geplant.


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Juli 2009)

Ja, hab`s entdeckt. Lese gerade auf der Seite von supasini. Über sowas denke ich auch schon länger drüber nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (9. Juli 2009)

Konkret: Es geht um eine Story für die Bike, wir haben einen Reiseredakteur durch die Eifel geführt/führen wollen, sind aber letztlich nur 1 1/2 Tage weit gekommen, weil das Wetter sehr bescheiden war.
EifelX ist ziemlich einfach: auf's Rad setzen mit AlpenX-Ausstattung und losfahren. Man kann den Eifelvereins HWW sehr gut folgen und bekommt einen recht hohen Trail-Anteil unter die Räder. Wenn man davon abweichen will muss man sich ein bisschen auskennen und kann den Trail-Anteil fast beliebig erhöhen, das wird dann aber sehr anstrengend und kräftezehrend (Wir sind z.B. vorgestern in Großhau gestartet und fast komplett auf Trails bis hinter Roetgen gefahren, 4 h für 50 km bei gerade mal 700 Hm - aber echt heftig.)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juli 2009)

eifel is scho goil !


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Juli 2009)

Danke! Hört sich interessant an.


----------



## TrailparkRanger (11. Juli 2009)

@schraeg:
Wenn du von der Tour zurück bist, wäre es toll, wenn du mal mitteilen kannst, ob du auch ohne GPS (also nur mit der Beschilderung) zurecht gekommen bist. *Verbesserungsvorschläge jederzeit willkommen!* 
Werde dir wegen was anderem auch noch eine PN schreiben.

Übrigens gibt's von eifelbike auch ein neues Trikot! Sieht wirklich Klasse aus und hat auch mal "andere" Farben! Infos hier (nach bestätigen der Eingangsseite kommt ein Popup mit dem neuen Trikot).

Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo Herbert,

war heute wieder 55 km auf dem Trailpark unterwegs. Zu deinem Tourvorschlag bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen. Das Wetter nervt mich etwas. 
Route heute: Hohenfels - Dreis-Brück - Dockweiler - Kradenbach - Nerdlen - Rengen - Boverath - Daun - Dockweiler - Hinterweiler - Hohenfels
Bin hin und wieder von Trailpark abgewischen (Dockweiler-Kradenbach) aber ich bin einfach drauf los gefahren ohne Karte (GPS hat nur aufgezeichnet). 
Habe auf die Beschilderung geachtet und ohne mich zu verfahren wieder zuhause angekommen. 

Teilweise sind die Sprühschilder verwittert oder zugewachsen. Besonders zwischen Betteldorf und Dreis-Brück (159-63-160) ist es mir aufgefallen.
Zwischen Dreis-Brück und Dockweiler ist der Wirtschaftsweg geteert worden. Ein Pfosten mit Trailparkschild steht schief. Die Beschilderung an Dockweiler vorbei zum Punkt 62 am Kreisel ist nicht besonders gut. 

Mir ist noch mehr aufgefallen, auch noch ein umgekippter Posten, aber ich weiß nicht mehr wo das war und meine Kamera hatte ich vergessen. 

Ob es jetzt gut war, dass ich mich nicht verfahren habe, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich ja ein Lokal bin und die Wege dort im Schlaf kenne. 
Aber mit offenen Augen und bisschen schauen könnte es auch für Ortsfremde mit Karte klappen.

P.S.: Einmal hab ich mich doch verfahren. Ab Punkt 186 (Rengen) Wollte zuerst nach 176 und 60, aber den Aufkleber?? in Rengen zu 176 hab ich übersehen. Bin dann 186- 185 gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juli 2009)

Sonntag geht's wahrscheinlich los ! Wenn's Wetter hält starte ich in Manderscheid, fahr ein klein wenig die Lieser runter und schließe dann auf den Tourenvorschlag auf ! So wies momentan aussieht soll Sonntag ja recht annehmbares Wetter sein. Bericht folgt dann Sonntagabend oder Montag Nachmittag !

Ick freu mick schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailparkRanger (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

@jmr-biking
Zitat vom 29.06.09:


jmr-biking schrieb:


> Herbert, dabei ist mir eine Beschriftung zwischen Punkt 173 und Punkt 60 etwas hinter der Kaserne aufgefallen. Sie deutet nicht eindeutig Richtung Punkt 60 sondern eher auf den Standortübungsplatz in Richtung B421, Wanderweg 8/9. Kann mich zwar täuschen, aber ich wäre beinahe da eingebogen. Wäre aber auch nicht schlimm gewesen.


Habe die Beschriftung hinter der Kaserne korrigiert. Der Pfeil zeigt jetzt deutlicher in Richtung KP 60.
Bei KP 60 ist mir dann  aufgefallen, dass die Richtungswegweiser samt Pfosten (schon wieder) ausgerissen wurden und nicht mehr auffindbar sind. Die hatte ich im April diesen Jahres erst wieder neu gesetzt. 
Bis die Schilder wieder neu bestellt, geliefert und angebracht sind, habe ich auf den Baum gegenüber dem Knotenpunktschild provisorische Richtungswegweiser zu KP 173 (Boverath) und KP 176 (Rengen) aufgesprüht.
Also, wenn ich irgendwann mal einen "Schilderschänder" auf frischer Tat ertappe kriegt der 'ne Anzeige, die sich gewaschen hat! 

Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## TrailparkRanger (23. Juli 2009)

... und nochmal an jmr-biking 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Habe auf die Beschilderung geachtet und ohne mich zu verfahren wieder zuhause angekommen.


Na, das ist doch schon mal was! Ich bin stolz auf dich (und ein bisschen auf mich )



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Teilweise sind die Sprühschilder verwittert oder zugewachsen. Besonders zwischen Betteldorf und Dreis-Brück (159-63-160) ist es mir aufgefallen.
> Zwischen Dreis-Brück und Dockweiler ist der Wirtschaftsweg geteert worden. Ein Pfosten mit Trailparkschild steht schief.



Danke, werde ich demnächst korrigieren!



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Die Beschilderung an Dockweiler vorbei zum Punkt 62 am Kreisel ist nicht besonders gut.


Tja, das ist leider nicht anders lösbar... Denn ich darf da aus verkehrsrechtlichen Gründen nicht mit den großen Zwischenwegweiser-Schildern sondern nur mit den kleinen Aufklebern arbeiten. 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Aber mit offenen Augen und bisschen schauen könnte es auch für Ortsfremde mit Karte klappen.


Genau das ist der Punkt. Wenn man sich erst mal an die Beschilderung (auch mit den kleineren Aufklebern) gewöhnt hat, findet man die meisten Wege. Und mit geschlossenen Augen sollte man sowieso nicht fahren. Denn sonst fällt man auf die Schn.... 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> P.S.: Einmal hab ich mich doch verfahren. Ab Punkt 186 (Rengen) Wollte zuerst nach 176 und 60, aber den Aufkleber?? in Rengen zu 176 hab ich übersehen. Bin dann 186- 185 gefahren.


Hier kann ich dich beruhigen. Deine Sehschärfe ist absolut in Ordnung, denn du hast die Aufkleber nicht übersehen, weil gar keine da waren! Das hat auch einen Grund: Die Laternenpfosten sind ein paar Tage vor deiner Tour neu gestrichen worden und dabei wurden alle Aufkleber "übermalt". Inzwischen habe ich sie jedoch wieder angebracht und du kannst dich jetzt in "Rengen Mitte" auch wieder orientieren 

@schraeg
Guten Ritt und viel Spaß!

@alle
In den nächsten Wochen werde ich wegen der Planung des VulkanBike Eifel-Marathons am 12.9.2009 die Streckenkontrolle zwangsläufig ein wenig vernachlässigen müssen.
*Und jetzt die gute Nachricht:*
Ab 1.8. bin ich in Vollzeit für euch im Trailpark tätig! 
Dann kann ich endlich mehr "agieren" und nicht nur auf Problemmeldungen "re-agieren".

Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Juli 2009)

Die Beschriftung hinter der Kaserne habe ich schon kontrolliert.  Nein, bin letzte Woche noch dran vorbei gefahren und es gesehen. 

War am 18.07.09  noch an KP 60, da waren sie noch da. Dieser Punkt scheint mir ein Problempunkt zu sein. Ich vermute die Waldarbeiter dort oder Waldbesitzer. 
Weiß auch nicht den Grund warum die Verbindung KP 60 und Kp 59 raus genommen wurde. Ich glaube, da hat irgend jemand was gegen die Mountainbiker.

*Na herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Vollzeitjob! * Ich hoffe, das war so gewollt von dir?


----------



## TrailparkRanger (23. Juli 2009)

Die Pfostenlöcher an KP 60 sind noch einwandfrei erkennbar, sodass ich mir schon dachte, dass es noch nicht so lange her sein kann mit dem Entfernen. Die Pfosten standen  auf Gemeindeboden und nicht im Wald, sodass weder Waldarbeiter noch Waldbesitzer diesen entfernen dürfen. Aber was rede ich.... das interessiert doch keinen... am wenigsten die, die sich an anderer Leute Sachen zu schaffen machen... 
Aber das ganze hat auch seine positiven Seite: So lange ich mit diesen Problemchen zu kämpfen habe, ist mein Arbeitsplatz gesichert. 

Werde mich mal erkundigen, warum die Verbindung zwischen KP 59 und KP 60 entfernt wurde. Kann allerdings 'ne Zeit dauern, da ich dafür jede Menge Akten durchsehen muss.

Das mit dem Vollzeitjob war zwar so (weder von mir, noch von der VG) wirklich geplant, ist aber schön, dass es so gekommen ist. Denn es macht wirklich Spaß wenn man sieht, dass die Arbeit was bewirkt und zum positiven touristischen Eindruck unserer wunderbaren Eifellandschaft beiträgt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Juli 2009)

TrailparkRanger schrieb:


> @alle
> In den nächsten Wochen werde ich wegen der Planung des VulkanBike Eifel-Marathons am 12.9.2009 die Streckenkontrolle zwangsläufig ein wenig vernachlässigen müssen.
> *Und jetzt die gute Nachricht:*
> Ab 1.8. bin ich in Vollzeit für euch im Trailpark tätig!
> ...



Na dann plan mal schön, habe mich diese Woche mal angemeldet, hoffe du planst auch gutes Wetter ein 

Grataulation zu deinem "Vollzeit-Arrangement"  Find ich gut wenn noch Geld für solche Projekte locker gemacht wird !


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Juli 2009)

Ich bin auch schon seit einiger Zeit für die große Runde angemeldet. 
Ich denke, dass die Strecke weitestgehend so bleiben wird, oder?
Letztes Jahr war ich leider verhindert, da ich im Ausland war, aber dieses Jahr bin ich wieder dabei, egal wie das Wetter ist. 

Aber im Moment nervt mich das Eifel-Wetter schon etwas.


----------



## TrailparkRanger (24. Juli 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schon seit einiger Zeit für die große Runde angemeldet.
> Ich denke, dass die Strecke weitestgehend so bleiben wird, oder?
> Letztes Jahr war ich leider verhindert, da ich im Ausland war, aber dieses Jahr bin ich wieder dabei, egal wie das Wetter ist.
> 
> Aber im Moment nervt mich das Eifel-Wetter schon etwas.



Die Streckenführung beim Eifel-Marathon ist die gleiche wie in den letzten beiden Jahren. Mit dem interaktiven Routenplaner (klickst du hier) kannst du dir die Strecken ansehen.
Die Marathon-Streckenführung ist nach dem Aufruf der Seite allerdings *nicht* automatisch ersichtlich. Klicke auf die Lasche "Ebenen" links in der Navigation und setze unten im Punkt "Marathonstrecke 2007" ein Häkchen durch Anklicken. Dann wird die Strecke als gelbe Linie in die Karte eingeblendet. Das Herunterladen als GPS-Datei funktioniert aber nicht, da die Strecke in der Routenplanung nicht anklickbar ist. Das hat damit zu tun, dass teilweise Wege verwendet werden, die ausschließlich für die Rennveranstaltung von den einzelnen Ortsgemeinden genehmigt wurden - sorry! 

Wieso nervt dich das Wetter? Wie sagte mein Vater selig immer: _"Daat Wädder oss joot, wenn nur de Leijt besser wäre!"_ 
(Übersetzung für alle Nicht-Eifeler: "Das Wetter ist gut, wenn nur die Leute besser wären!"
Für den Marathon werde ich mal meine Connections beim Petrus da oben spielen lassen 

In diesem Sinne wünscht ein fröhliches und sonniges Wochenende,

der Herbert


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Juli 2009)

Das macht nichts, dass man die Marathonstrecke nicht herunterladen kann. Ich habe alle 3 Distanzen als GPS-Track. 

Eigentlich hast du ja recht. Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur die falsche Kleidung. 
Aber es wird ja wieder besser.

Schönes WE allen !!

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juli 2009)

So, das war ja heute mal ein Traum-Wetter oder ?
Perfekt um den Tourvorschlag von Herbert anzustesten. Sind von Manderscheid aus gestartet und ein klein wenig den Lieserpfad hinunter bis wir dann aufschluss auf die Trailparktoute hatten.
War im großen und ganzen alles wirklich super ausgeschildert, Herbert ! 

Einzig drei Kinkerlitzchen sind uns aufefallen:

1) Auf dem Trail bei der kleinen Kyll zwischen dem Horngraben und der L46 beim Dreitannenhof liegt ein Baum auf der Strecke ! Punkt 26 in Richtung Punkt 25 )

2) Zwischen Wegpunkt 26 und 25 bei "Unter Kunowald" kommt man aus dem Wald und quert die L46 um auf der L62 in Richtung Hunnenkopf zu fahren. Wenn man hier aus dem Waldweg auf die Landstrasse trifft fand ich das Hinweisschild ( auf Baum gesprüht ) etwas komisch, wir dachten zuerst es gäbe einen Weg durch den Wald, tatsächlich standen wir nach ein paar Metern im Gemüse, Der Weg ging über die L62. Kann aber auch sein das wir zu plöde dafür waren 

3) kurz vor Grosslittingen liegt ein Pfsoten in der Pampa, hast du aber wahrscheinlich schon erkannt da du bereits ne Markierung auf den Teer gesprayt hast !



Alles in allem ne sehr schöne Tour 
Es war eigentlich alles dabei was das Bikerherz braucht, steile Rampen, Forstautobahnen, Trails und sogar ein wenig technischen Anspruch ( z.B. bei der Kläranlage hinter Gripperath ). Da macht es auch nix aus das man hier und da mal ein paar Meter über Asphalt schrubben muss !

Also wer sich nochmals über Trailmangel im Trailpark beklagt dem sei die Runde wärmstens ans Herz gelegt ! Auch die Wegekennzeichnung war wie gesagt top ! Weiter so Herbert, ich komme wieder keine Frage


----------



## TrailparkRanger (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo Hubert,

freut mich, dass dir die Tour gefallen hat!



schraeg schrieb:


> 1) Auf dem Trail bei der kleinen Kyll zwischen dem Horngraben und der L46 beim Dreitannenhof liegt ein Baum auf der Strecke ! Punkt 26 in Richtung Punkt 25 )



Erledigt! Habe einen Durchgang mit dem "Böschmoped" (Motorsäge) frei geschnitten. Den Forst werde ich morgen verständigen, dass die den Baum komplett aus dem Weg räumen.



schraeg schrieb:


> 2) Zwischen Wegpunkt 26 und 25 bei "Unter Kunowald" kommt man aus dem Wald und quert die L46 um auf der L62 in Richtung Hunnenkopf zu fahren. Wenn man hier aus dem Waldweg auf die Landstrasse trifft fand ich das Hinweisschild ( auf Baum gesprüht ) etwas komisch, wir dachten zuerst es gäbe einen Weg durch den Wald, tatsächlich standen wir nach ein paar Metern im Gemüse, Der Weg ging über die L62. Kann aber auch sein das wir zu plöde dafür waren



Erledigt! Habe auf die Straßenpfosten zur Sicherheit noch Aufkleber angebracht. Leider fing es an zu regnen, als ich da war, sodass ich keine Sprühmarkierungen mehr anbringen konnte. Wird aber demnächst noch nachgeholt.



schraeg schrieb:


> 3) kurz vor Grosslittingen liegt ein Pfsoten in der Pampa, hast du aber wahrscheinlich schon erkannt da du bereits ne Markierung auf den Teer gesprayt hast !



Der Pfosten ist anscheinend ein Liebling wahrscheinlich von einem Landwirt. Den habe ich schon X-mal aufgestellt und nach ein paar Tagen hängt er schon wieder schief oder liegt irgendwo im Feld. Das war ich jetzt leid und habe die Sprühmarkierung auf dem Asphalt angebracht.



schraeg schrieb:


> Alles in allem ne sehr schöne Tour
> Es war eigentlich alles dabei was das Bikerherz braucht, steile Rampen, Forstautobahnen, Trails und sogar ein wenig technischen Anspruch ( z.B. bei der Kläranlage hinter Gripperath ). Da macht es auch nix aus das man hier und da mal ein paar Meter über Asphalt schrubben muss !



DANKE! 



schraeg schrieb:


> Also wer sich nochmals über Trailmangel im Trailpark beklagt dem sei die Runde wärmstens ans Herz gelegt ! Auch die Wegekennzeichnung war wie gesagt top ! Weiter so Herbert, ich komme wieder keine Frage



Auch dafür sagt Herbert ein herzliches DANKESCHÖN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juli 2009)

Hier noch ein Bericht auf meinder HP mit Bildern: KLICK


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Juli 2009)

Sehr schöne Tourenbeschreibung.  Das hört sich ja gut an. Ich plane die Tour für heute oder morgen.
Freu mich schon und werde hier auch meine Eindrücke schildern.


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Juli 2009)

Heute bin ich dann auch mal die Tour von Herbert gefahren, aber etwas abgewandelt. Die Tour gleicht der Tour Manderscheid, welche man auf der Homepage downloaden kann. Wollt in Manderscheid starten und nicht in Himmerod. Bin dann auch die Tour im Uhrzeigersin gefahren, so wie es der Track vorgibt. Hubert ist sie ja gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren, so wie es Herbert wollte. Welche Richtung wohl mehr Spaß bringt, weiß ich noch nicht. Muss sie mal anders rum testen. Beim Schladter Pfad hab ich ganz schön geflucht. 

Ne Tourenbeschreibung spare ich mir, die hat Hubert ja schon auf seiner Homepage. Verfahren hab ich mich nicht. Viele Passagen waren für mich Neuland, weil ich noch nicht so weit unten im Trailpark war. Hatte mein GPS zur Unterstüzung dabei, aber die Ausschilderung war sehr gut. 

Aber es gibt sie, die Trails im Trailpark. Meine Fotos beweisen es. Wenn aber nur rote Strecken fährt, dann sucht man sie vergebens. Macht ja auch Sinn. Die Teerpassagen habe ich zum lockeren Kurbeln genutzt. Ne Ruhephase nach ner Anstrengung tut auch mal ganz gut. 

Immer wieder schön, die Manderscheider Burgen als Ausgangspunkt der Tour:


 













Super Tourvorschlag, Herbert. 




Am Ende waren es dann 64 km, 1450 hm, 2 Platten und dreckig wie Sau, aber glücklich und zufrieden von dieser Tour.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juli 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Muss sie mal anders rum testen. Beim Schladter Pfad hab ich ganz schön geflucht.



Wir auch ......


----------



## TrailparkRanger (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo Jürgen und Hubert,

freut mich, dass euch mein Tourenvorschlag gefallen hat.
Und freut mich auch "saumäßig", dass euch die Trails zum Fluchen gebracht haben.  So macht mir mein Job Spaß! 

Wir sehen uns beim Eifel-Marathon!

Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Juli 2009)

So, heute habe ich mal die Tour Daun unter die Stollen genommen. Startpunkt war der Bahnhof in Daun. Kurz über den Radweg und dann auch schon auf den ersten Trail runter zum Minigolf. Am Kurpark entlang gehts auf einen kleinen Uphill nach Gemünden. 
Dann zum Gemündener Maar gegen die Einbahnstrasse.  Ob das so gut ist. In der Woche ist ja nicht so viel Betrieb, aber am WE???





Von da an gings zur Sache. Die Skipiste am Mäuseberg. Ein gefürchteter Anstieg zum Dronketurm. Warum schauen eigentlich die Wanderer immer so dumm, wenn man dort hinauf kurbelt und freundlich Guten Tag sagt. 

Kurze Pause am Turm und dann gehts über diverse Trails um die Maare rum nach Schalkenmehren.





Immer wieder schön die Ausblicke über die Maare.





Nächste Stationen der Tour sind Sangweiher, Brockscheid, Holzmaar und Gillenfeld. An der Villa Maare ist ein neuer Bikeshop und eine Verpflegungsstation. Die lasse ich nicht aus. 
Über Gillenfeld und den Römerberg gehts zum Immerather Maar. Eine Schleife durch Immerath und dann über den Berg in Richtung Oberwinkel.

Hier müsste der GPS-Track von der Homepage geändert werden. 



Das Schild "Radler" gilt dann auch für die MTB`ler? Denn gerade aus ist verboten.

Und hier bin ich dann volle Kanne vorbei gerauscht bis zur Hauptstrasse. 



An der Hauptstrasse nach Links und Rechts gefahren und den Weg gesucht. Dabei führt doch ein kleiner Trail an Oberwinkel vorbei.





Von Oberwinkel gehts dann einen steilen Uphill in Richtung Demerath. Hier müsste auch mal der GPS-Track der Homepage geändert werden. Der Track stimmt wie eben nicht mit der Beschilderung überein.

Tja, und einen Kommentar zur Strecke rund um Demerath und Steiningen spare ich mir. Ich sage nur Teer, Teer und nochmal Teer. 

Besser wurde es dann im Lehnwald und Staatforst Daun. Beeindruckend für mich als Soldat ist auch die Geschichte um das Notkreuz.

An der Strasse zwischen Darscheid und Steiningen fehlt ein Hinweisschild. Aber die Schrauben sind noch da. 





Die Anstiege an der Boverather Ley forderten dann wieder viel Kraft in meinen Beinen. Aber auch die waren gut zu fahren.





Fazit zur Tour: 65 km (habe mich eigentlich nicht verfahren) Muss die Tour mal auf der Homepage nachbauen. Ich glaube, die Angabe 58 km sind etwas zu wenig. Und 1320 hm zeigt mein Tacho. Aber das ist ja von Tacho zu Tacho verschieden.
Eine langschaftlich schöne Tour. Konditionell fordernd, Technisch nicht zu vergleichen mit der Tour Manderscheid, sondern leicht. Mir zu viel Teer. 
Da kenn ich schönere Wege in der Gegend. 

So, Herbert, jetzt hast du wieder Arbeit. 

Schönen Gruß, Jürgen

Achso, die Beschilderung war gut.  Schlimm finde ich weiterhin die kleinen Aufkleber in den Orten. Aber mit GPS als Unterstützung gings gut. Mit Karte bestimmt auch.


----------



## TrailparkRanger (1. August 2009)

Hi Jürgen,

Danke für die schöne Beschreibung.



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Dann zum Gemündener Maar gegen die Einbahnstrasse.  Ob das so gut ist. In der Woche ist ja nicht so viel Betrieb, aber am WE???


Ich denke mal, dass auch am Wochenende da nicht Kolonnen von Autos die Straße runterbrettern, oder? Rechtlich ist es aber OK. Eigentlich müsstet ihr jedoch ABSTEIGEN und SCHIEBEN!!! Aber bei so einem schönen Anstieg macht das doch keiner...




jmr-biking schrieb:


> Von da an gings zur Sache. Die Skipiste am Mäuseberg. Ein gefürchteter Anstieg zum Dronketurm. Warum schauen eigentlich die Wanderer immer so dumm, wenn man dort hinauf kurbelt und freundlich Guten Tag sagt.


Die Wanderer schauen immer genau so komisch, wenn ich auf meinem Quad da rauf komme und freundlich Guten Tag sage 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> ...dann über den Berg in Richtung Oberwinkel.
> Hier müsste der GPS-Track von der Homepage geändert werden. Das Schild "Radler" gilt dann auch für die MTB`ler? Denn gerade aus ist verboten.
> Und hier bin ich dann volle Kanne vorbei gerauscht bis zur Hauptstrasse.


Ja, das Schild gilt auch für die MTB'ler!
Den Track habe ich bereits geändert, ebenso den falsch markierten Knotenpunkt "0" in Winkel. Den hat irgendein Witzbold übrigens ein paar Tage nach der Neuerstellung schon wieder abgerissen. Deshalb habe ich Richtungspfeile mit Knotenpunktnummern auf den Asphalt gesprüht.

Die Track-Änderungen kann ich leider nicht selbst in den Mapserver einpflegen. Die GPS-Daten muss ich an die Firma weiterleiten, die die Daten auf dem Mapserver zur Verfügung stellen. Es sind inzwischen einige Änderungen aufgelaufen, die noch eingearbeitet werden müssen. Dies werde ich erledigen, sobald der Marathon vorbei ist. Dann sind die Tracks zur Herbstsaison auf dem neuesten Stand.



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Von Oberwinkel gehts dann einen steilen Uphill in Richtung Demerath. Hier müsste auch mal der GPS-Track der Homepage geändert werden. Der Track stimmt wie eben nicht mit der Beschilderung überein.


Siehe oben, ist in der Mache.



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Tja, und einen Kommentar zur Strecke rund um Demerath und Steiningen spare ich mir. Ich sage nur Teer, Teer und nochmal Teer.


Ja, da hast du sicher Recht.
Dazu noch einen allgemeinen Hinweis:
Die jetzt ausgeschilderten Tracks sollen nicht "das Ende vom Lied" sein. Sobald es die Zeit zu lässt, erkunde ich auch neue Tracks, die dann in den Trailpark einfließen sollen. Dazu muss ich dann natürlich Verhandlungen mit den Behörden, Forstämtern, Jagdpächtern etc. führen. Das dies nicht von heute auf morgen geht, dürfte klar sein 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> An der Strasse zwischen Darscheid und Steiningen fehlt ein Hinweisschild. Aber die Schrauben sind noch da.


OK, ist notiert. Wird demnächst wieder angeschraubt.



jmr-biking schrieb:


> So, Herbert, jetzt hast du wieder Arbeit.


Schönen Dank auch. Hab ja sonst den ganzen Tag nix zu tun 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Achso, die Beschilderung war gut.  Schlimm finde ich weiterhin die kleinen Aufkleber in den Orten. Aber mit GPS als Unterstützung gings gut. Mit Karte bestimmt auch.


DANKE für die Blumen!
Das mit den kleinen Aufklebern war ja schon mal Thema. Da kann ich leider nix machen (auch wenn ich es gern würde) 

Gruß,

Herbert

Ach ja....
Sollte es irgendwann mal so sein, dass ALLE Knotenpunkte in Ordnung, ALLE Zwischenwegweiser vorhanden, ALLE Sprühmarkierungen deutlich sichtbar sind, werde ich von euch einen benötigen, der das alles wieder in Unordnung bringt, damit mein Arbeitsplatz auch weiterhin gesichert bleibt


----------



## jmr-biking (10. August 2009)

Hallo Herbert,

ich war mal wieder auf Tour. Vor ein paar Tagen bin ich große Teile der Tour Gerolstein abgefahren. Nur kurz heute, da ich morgen für ein paar Tage nach Willingen in den MTB-Urlaub fahre.

Bei Gees an der K34 Richtung Gerolstein fehlt ein Schild, was in den Feldweg zur Dietzenley weist. Das Schild in umgekehrter Richtung ist noch dran.





Ein paar Meter weiter steht auf der Wiese dieser Pfosten. Vandalen waren wohl unterwegs und haben die Schilder von und zum Heiligenstein abgebrochen.





Kurz vorm Sportplatz Büscheich fehlt mir ein bisschen der Hinweis, dass es nach rechts in den Trail geht. Weiter links am Baum ist zwar eine Sprühmarkierung aber weit aus dem Sichtbereich.





An der L 29 gehts ja dann über den Eichenplatz durch den Wald runter an die Kyll. An der großen Gabelung musste ich dann eine Vollbremsung hinlegen, weil ich die Sprühmarkierung ganz weit rechts nicht gesehen habe, welche nach rechts runter weist. 
Da müßte man auch besser nach rechts hinweisen.




Ansonsten ist die Beschilderung bis Neroth gut. Bin aber dann wieder zurück nach Hause, weil es schon spät war. 
Aber die lange Teer-Strecke K77 Richtung Rom müßte auch nicht sein. Es gibt dort so schöne Wege über die Rödelkaul nach oben. 


Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## TrailparkRanger (18. August 2009)

Lieber Jürgen,

Danke für deine Mühe!
Die "Pelmer Runde" bin ich erst vor knapp zwei Monaten abgefahren, da waren die Schilder noch alle OK. Das ist echt zum :kotz:
Beim Sportplatz Büscheich hat an dem Trail, der dann nach rechts steil runter geht, mal ein Pfosten gestanden. Den werde ich wieder da hin setzen oder ab an den Baum vorher die Sprühmarkierung anbringen.
Und auch an der "großen Gabelung" wird entweder ein Pfosten gesetzt oder aber das Buschwerk vor einem der Bäume direkt an der Gabelung entfernt und eine Sprühmarkierung angebracht.
Bitte aber noch ein wenig Geduld haben, da ich (wie gesagt) mit der Marathon-Vorbereitung momentan total ausgelastet bin.

Stressige Grüße,

Herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (19. August 2009)

Das glaube ich dir, dass die Vorbereitungen zum Marathon viel Arbeit machen. 
Bin die nächste Zeit erst mal nicht mehr auf dem Trailpark unterwegs. Am Donnerstag führe ich noch ne ein paar MTB`ler auf ne Tour im Raum Birresborn/Kyllburg und dann geht`s auch schon für eine Woche in die Alpen.

Ein schöner Alpencross vom Tegernsee bis zum Gardasee steht an. 
Quasi als Vorbereitung für den Vulkanbike-Marathon. 

Viele Grüße, Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. September 2009)

Moin Herbert !
Tolles Event habt ihr da auf die Beine gestellt. Die Strecke war ja bestents zu fahren. Schade das wir uns im Ziel nicht mehr getroffen haben, aber da waren ja auch Leute ohne Ende, das Weizen holen wir dann mal nach.
Guß vom kapotten Hubert


----------



## TrailparkRanger (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte diesen doch schon relativ alten Thread nochmal ein wenig aktivieren.
Im Winter (von Weihachten 2009 bis 1.3.2010) habe ich erst mal meine Überstunden abgefeiert, die sich für euch auf dem Trailpark und bei der Vorbereitung zum Marathon angesammelt hatten. 

Durch die Wetterlage konnte ich erst relativ spät im März mit der Trailpark-Kontrolle beginnen. Dann hat auch noch der Sturm zugeschlagen und viele Trails mit kunterbunt durcheinandergewirbelten Bäumen "garniert".
Leider ist der Windfall noch nicht überall aufgearbeitet.
Im interaktiven Tourentool (klick) sind die Strecken markiert, auf denen  noch mit Bäumen zu rechnen ist. Die Rückmeldungen von den Forstämtern über die Freigabe der Strecken kommen auch nur schleppend...
Die Stellen, an denen noch Bäume liegen, die aber umfahren bzw. durch drüberheben des Bikes überwunden werden können, habe ich nicht im Tourentool gesperrt.

Inzwischen bin ich für dieses Jahr einmal komplett durch den Trailpark durch.
Eure Kritik habe ich mir zu Herzen genommen und teilweise mehrere Markierungen an Abzweigungen etc. gesetzt.
Viele Zwischenwegweiser (mehr als 180 Stück) und Sprühmarkierungen habe ich wieder erneuert.
Um die Richtung noch besser erkennbar zu machen habe ich bei den Sprühmarkierungen jetzt überall ein "Pfeilende" dran gesprüht.

Bereich Gerolstein (Dietzenley): 
Wer öfter da durch kommt, bitte mal genau auf die Baummarkierungen achten. Da rennt so ein Witzbold mit weißer Sprühfarbe rum und übersprüht die Mountainbike-Piktogramme. 
Wer den fängt, kriegt von mir 'ne Belohnung!

Und falls euch auf den Touren sonst noch was auffällt:
E-Mail an [email protected] genügt!

Grüße und allzeit eine Handbreit Schmodder unter den Stollenreifen wünscht,

Herbert


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juni 2010)

JAAAAAAAA er lebt noch ........ 
Werde wie immer auch dieses Jahr bei meinen Streifzügen durch den Trailpark die Augen aufhalten 
Anmeldung zum Vulkanbike ist auch schon erledigt !


----------



## Deleted 124581 (27. Juni 2010)

Bin zwar kein Eifler,sondern Bonner,aber ich liebe sie,die Vulkaneifel !!!!
Heute war die Pelmer Runde dran ! Und wie ich lese,ist das mit der Beschilderung kein neues Problem!
In Neunkirchen fehlen alle Richtungsaufkleber weil die Laternen gesrichen wurden,und mit ihnen auch die Klebedinger !
Eine Anwohnerin konnte mir den Weg weisen !!!
Die Kilometer/Höhenmeterangaben stimmen nicht.Trotz mehrmaliger Kalibrierung weichen die Angaben auf den Karten zum teil erheblich ab !
Ansonsten ne super Tour! Die Strecken in Schuß zu halten macht halt eine Menge Arbeit!!!!
Grüße


----------



## TrailparkRanger (10. August 2010)

@ sinus alba:
Die Aufkleber in Neunkirchen sowie in anderen Ortschaften, wo die Straßenlaternen gestrichen wurden, sind wieder angebracht. Leider hat die Malerfirma zwar die Aufkleber des Eifelvereins beim Streichen ausgespart, die Trailpark-Aufkleber wurden jedoch rücksichtslos überstrichen...
Die Routen sind in den Dörfern wieder einwandfrei ersichtlich.
*Also auf in den Trailpark! *
Zu den Kilometer/Höhenmeterangaben kann ich leider weniger sagen. Das müsste ich selbst mal überprüfen. Ich verlasse mich da auf die bei der Erstellung des Trailparks gemachten Angaben.

@ Alle:
Meine Empfehlung für die Verwendung von Routen im nordwestlichen Bereich des VulkanBike Trailparks (Bereich Gerolstein, Birresborn, Neroth):
Die Sprühmarkierungen und Zwischenwegweiser, die ich im Juni im Bereich der Verbandsgemeinde Gerolstein erneuert hatte (siehe meinen Eintrag vom 21.06.2010), sind bereits wieder zerstört/übersprüht worden! 
Daher rate ich bis auf weiteres zu folgendem:
- Trailpark-Karte *und* Topografische Karte Gerolstein (Nr. 5705 LVM Rheinland-Pfalz) 
oder besser noch
- GPS-Daten aus dem Tourentool (anklickbar unten)
verwenden.
Momentan laufen Gespräche, die ich hier natürlich nicht näher erläutern kann/darf. Ich bitte um Verständnis.
Aber der Trailpark bietet auch in anderen Bereichen tolle Strecken. Probiert doch mal den südöstlichen Teil!

Ich freue mich, euch alle beim VulkanBike Eifel-Marathon am 11. September zu sehen! Siehe hier!

Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (11. August 2010)

Echt ärgerlich das mit den Schildern rund um Gerolstein. Ist mir bei den letzten Touren auch immer mal wieder aufgefallen. Hatte sogar noch Fotos gemacht, aber das Problem ist dir ja schon bekannt.
Hoffentlich verlaufen die Gespräche positiv.

Da hängen eigentlich die Schilder dran:


----------



## TrailparkRanger (11. August 2010)

@ jmr-biking:

Es ist wirklich zum verzweifeln... 
Kaum habe ich die Schilder angebracht, schon sind sie wieder von irgendwelchen "netten" Leuten (mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit von den Jagdpächtern) abgerissen worden.
Wie aus dem ersten Bild unschwer zu erkennen, habe ich *JEDES* Schild mit 5 (in Worten "*fünf*") Schrauben befestigt! Da kannst du echt nix mehr sagen... 
Da die in den Bildern gezeigten Schilder nicht *IN* den Jagdrevieren stehen und auch *NICHT* am Privateigentum der Jagdpächter (z.B. Hochsitz) angebracht sind, ist dies eindeutig Sachbeschädigung, die gerichtlich verfolgt wird! Wenn ich mal einen erwische, zerre ich den vor den Kadi - ganz ehrlich!
Jedes Schild kostet um die 5,- EUR. Und wenn ich dann noch die Arbeits-, Fahrt- und Fahrzeugstunden dazu rechne, kostet die Erneuerung jedes Wegweisers mindestens 25,- EUR...
*Ich bin inzwischen echt stinkesauer!* 
Und, glaubt mir, da gehört schon einiges dazu, bevor ich RICHTIG stinkig werde!

*Wenn ich einen Wunsch an euch ALLE äußern darf:*
Wendet euch doch bitte *massiv *an die TI Gerolstein (Verkehrsamt Tourist-Info, Kyllweg 1, 54568 Gerolstein, Tel.: (06591/19433), E-Mail: [email protected]), dass ihr die Trailpark-Strecken im Gerolsteiner Land erhalten bzw. qualitativ noch bessere und mehr Strecken haben wollt. 
Eventuell erreicht ihr damit, dass man sich auf die Klientel der Mountainbiker besinnt, die doch sehr zahlreich im Bereich Gerolstein unterwegs sind (eigene Erfahrung: Gespräche mit angetroffenen Bikern) und für touristischen Umsatz in der Gastronomie und den Übernachtungsbetrieben sorgen.

Grüße vom wirklich bösen

Herbert


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. August 2010)

Hey Herbert,
das ist ja echt ärgerlich mit den Schildern um Gerolstein. Aber vielleicht sind die ja nur auf die Schrauben scharf die armen Pächter 

Die Pelmer Runde steht im Septemberurlaub auch noch bei mir auf dem Programm, werd mal die Augen offen halten. Hab auch ne südöstliche Tour geplant so von Daun bis Bad Bertrich und über Ulmen zurück. Infos folgen


----------



## TrailparkRanger (12. August 2010)

Hallo Hubert,

ja, ich glaube da hast du vollkommen Recht. Die armen, armen Pächter brauchen bestimmt die wertvollen Edelstahlschrauben.  
Und aus den Schildern, die sie gleichzeitig mitgehen lassen, kann man durch Einschmelzen bestimmt prima Gewehrkugeln herstellen...

*Ach, da fällt mir doch noch was ein vom letzten Jahr:*
Irgendwie wollten wir doch nach dem Marathon noch ein Weizen zusammen trinken, oder?
Das hat ja voriges Jahr nicht geklappt, weil ich im Dauerstress war.
Diesmal wird's für mich nicht mehr so stressig, da ich ausschließlich den Part des "Lumpensammlers" (Schluss-Quad) übernommen habe und nicht mehr wie ein Blöder im Orga-Team rumrödeln muss. 
Nach Rennschluss, also so ab 16:30 Uhr, habe ich dann richtig Zeit und freue mich auf ein isotonisches bayrisches Kaltgetränk.
Wenn ihr (Du oder Jürgen) mich seht, gebt euch einfach zu erkennen, denn auf den Bildern hier im Thread versteckt ihr euch ja immer hinter diesen hässlichen Brillen. 
Ich freue mich, euch endlich mal persönlich kennen lernen zu dürfen.

Bis dann,

Herbert


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. August 2010)

Is gebongt Herbert, sollte ich dich irgendwo sehen gibts ne Bierdusche


----------



## jmr-biking (12. August 2010)

Da bin ich doch mit dabei. Letztes Jahr war ich auch noch lange auf dem Platz bei der KSK, aber wegen den vielen Leuten hab ich wohl niemanden gesehen.


----------



## jmr-biking (15. August 2010)

Hallo Herbert,
ich war gestern beim Cross-Triathlon in Schalkenmehren. Wie ich gesehen habe, warst du auch dran beteiligt. Ein Top Event, was Lothar, Horst und all die Leute von den Drei-Maare-Bikern und den Vulkanbikern dort auf die Beine gestellt haben.

Als ich mit dem Bike auf der Strecke gewesen bin, bist du mir noch entgegen gekommen. Hab dir noch zugerufen, aber das ging wohl alles zu schnell. Leider habe ich dich später beim Bierstand nicht mehr gesehen.

Dann bis zum 10. Vulkanbike Marathon. Freu mich schon drauf!

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## TrailparkRanger (15. August 2010)

Hallo Jürgen,

ja, gestern habe ich dich beim Cross-Triathlon kurz bemerkt. Es war auf der Begegnungsstrecke direkt hinter dem Lava-Abhang, wo du mir zugerufen hast. Ich wusste nur nicht genau, WER das war. Gut, dass wir drüber gesprochen haben... 

Im Anschluss an die Marathonstrecke war ich noch als Schluss-Quad bei den Läufern unterwegs und habe dann noch beim Abbau der Streckenmarkierungen geholfen. Nachher war ich noch bis nach der Siegerehrung im "Gewühl". Da haben wir uns dann anscheinend wieder mal verpasst. Aber beim VulkanBike treffen wir uns sicher!

Es war gestern wirklich eine tolle Premiere in Schalkenmehren. Sollte auf jeden Fall wiederholt werden.

Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## Deleted 124581 (16. August 2010)

Hallo Hörby !

Ich hatte mal angeregt,da ich nicht weiß wie Ihr organisiert seit so mit Wartung der Trails ect.das Interesenten/innen freiwillig mal ein Wochende Arbeitsdynamisch Euch unter die Arme greifen?!
Wir nutzen gerne Eure Trails und Unterstützung täte doch gut da es anscheinend doch einigen Vandalissmus und wilde Natur bei Euch gibt!!
Ein Bonner der die Eifel liebt   Gruß sinus alba


----------



## TrailparkRanger (17. August 2010)

Hallo sinus alba,

die Idee mit dem Arbeitseinsatz ist gut gemeint. Danke!
Es ist jedoch nicht so, dass die Trails irgendwo komplett verwildert sind und ein mehrköpfiges Team einen Tag mit frei schneiden verbringen könnte. In einem solchen Fall hätte ich auch noch Zugriff auf unsere Harz-IV-Leute, die dies erledigen könnten.

Am Besten könnt ihr mir helfen, wenn ihr bei euren Touren einfach die Augen auf haltet und mir das, was euch auffällt (Beschädigungen, Unstimmigkeiten in der Markierung etc.) hier im Forum meldet.

Wenn ihr einen Zerstörer erwischt, zeigt ihn selbst an oder gebt mir per E-Mail die Adresse weiter. Ich veranlasse dann alles nötige.

Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (29. August 2010)

Hi Herbert
Darf man eigentlich über die Wiesen biken wenns laut Streckenführung verlangt wird ? Ein Bauer der zufällig auf der anderen Seite tätig war,rief irgendwas zu mir rüber.Klang nicht freundlich,konnte ihn nicht verstehen!( Hinter/Dockweiler ) Route 2 , Pelmer Runde
Gruß sinus alba


----------



## TrailparkRanger (30. August 2010)

Hallo sinus alba,

es gibt (meines Wissens nach) nur bei Hohenfels-Essingen einen Trail, der scheinbar über eine Wiese verläuft. Je nachdem woher du kommst, geht es steil auf bzw. ab.

Ich sage deshalb "scheinbar", weil dort in Wirklichkeit ein Wirtschaftsweg direkt an der Wiese auf der einen und dem Zaun auf der anderen Seite verläuft. 
Allerdings ist der Weg nicht wirklich als solcher zu erkennen, da er anscheinend vom Bauern immer mit gemäht wird und (wegen der Steilheit) keine Fahrzeuge dort fahren und ihre Spuren hinterlassen.

Der GPS-Trail und auch die Trailpark-Karte weichen dort übrigens von der ausgeschilderten Strecke ab, da die ursprünglichen Wege nicht mehr vorhanden sind bzw. durch Zusammenlegungsverfahren weg gefallen sind.

An deiner Stelle hätte ich angehalten, als der Bauer dir etwas zugerufen hat. Das hätte zwei Vorteile:
1. wüsstest DU, was dir der gute Mann sagen wollte  und
2. hätte ICH evtl. einen Namen, an wen ich mich wenden könnte.

Also beim nächsten Mal:
- anhalten
- freundliches Gesicht machen 
- Namen erfragen

Gruß,

Herbert

P.S.: 
Nochmals der Hinweis an alle: 
Die "Pelmer Runde" bitte *ausschließlich *mit GPS und/oder Topo-Karte befahren, da es derzeit zu Zerstörungen und Übersprühungen der Markierungen kommt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. September 2010)

Moin Herbert,

der Außenposten Kommern hat seinen Kadaver nach Pelm bewegt und dort die Pelmer Runde unter die Stollen genommen ! Schöne lange Runde die ordentlich rauf und runter geht. Dabei hab ich auch ein Blick auf die Schilder geworfen:

- Beim Feuerberg (N50 14 34.1 E6 44 19.3) und an der K35 (N50 14 36.8 E6 44 29.2) fehlten Bechilderungen bzw. wurden entfernt.

- Beim Hangelberg bei Hinterweiler wär auch ein Schild nicht schlecht (N50 14 24.1 E6 46 07.1)

- Auf dem Weg nach Dockweiler beim Steinbruch aufm Eselsberg war son Mobiler Weidezaun quer über die Strasse, keine Ahnung was das sollte, Viehzeuchs war jedenfalls nicht in der nähe. (N50 14 31.1 E6 47 09.1)

- Hat die Schleife um den Sportplatz in Daun oben bei den Kliniken eine bestimmte bewandnis ? Eigentlich könnte man vorm Sportplatz schon links hinunter. (N50 11 28.1 E6 49 31.8)

- In Neroth fehlt ab dem Breitwiesbach (N50 11 21.9 E6 43 58.8) bis hinauf zum Kohlenberg (N50 11 35.8 E6 42 57.0) die Beschilderung, hab jedenfalls keine mehr gesehn bin aber genau dem GPS Track gefolgt. Kanns sein das ihr wegen der schlechten Wegverhältnisse bei der Steigung an den Ferienhäusern (N50 11 38.2 E6 43 48.3) die Wegführung geändert habt ? Die Steigung war so gut wie kaum befahrbar wegen Forstarbeiten die den Weg aufgewühlt haben.

- Gleiches vielleicht auf dem Weg von der Kyll/Mineralbrunnen zum Heidberg: bei N50 11 36.4 E6 38 30.2 geht der Weg laut GPS gerade aus, da ist aber ausser gestrüpp nix zu erkennen. Beschilderung führt links herum und trifft wenig später wieder auf den Track. Hier vielleicht den Track ändern ?

- Das Problem ist glaub ich bekannt: vom Heidberg an (N50 12 09.8 E6 39 54.1), hier hat jemand den Lack vom Baum gekratzt, bis hinter die Dietzenley also fast bis Pelm zurück fehlt die Beschriftung zu geschätzt 75%, hier hat irgendwer die markierungen mit weissem Lack übersprüht.

Ansonsten muss ich sagen war die Beschilderung in gutem Zustand, besonders der bereich um Daun ist sauber gekennzeichnet und flüssig zu fahren, gute Arbeit Herbert 
Von zornigen Bauern war auch nichts zu sehen

Kleinen Bericht gibts auf meine Webseite: Link

Bilder hab ich auch paar gemacht: Link

Wenn ihr die Bilder gebrauchen könnt kann ich euch die auch gern in größerer Auflösung schicken, falls was dabei ist was gefällt oder Verwendung findet. Ansonsten weiter so, ich finds gut was ihr da auf die Beine stellt und was den Witzbold angeht der dort die Beschilderung übersprüht hilft nur langer Atemn, irgendwann verliert der schon die Lust !


----------



## jmr-biking (7. September 2010)

Hallo Hubert!

Schöner Bericht und klasse Fotos! Ich war gestern auf einer Strecke von www.radarena.de unterwegs. Bulls Waterproof hieß sie. Ein recht schöne Runde und fest ausgeschildert - soweit die Schilder noch da sind. 
Radarena ist ein Projekt vom Nürburgring mit mehreren ausgeschilderten MTB- und Strassentouren. Doch leider scheint man uns MTB´ler nicht im Wald haben zu wollen. Ich stellte fest, dass in vielen Abschnitten die Schilder systematisch entfernt worden sind - abgerissen, teilweise sah man noch Bruchstücke, oder Nägel im Baum und Pfosten. 

Schade, Schade sag ich nur. Ich war auf der Tour gestern richtig sauer und habe Abend auch noch ne Info an den Nürburgring gemailt. 

Es scheint wohl genügend Ochsen zu geben, die uns nicht tolerieren oder sich in irgend einer Art angegriffen fühlen, wenn man auch den öffentlichen und für jeden zugänglichen Wald nutzt. 

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. September 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Es scheint wohl genügend Ochsen zu geben, die uns nicht tolerieren oder sich in irgend einer Art angegriffen fühlen, wenn man auch den öffentlichen und für jeden zugänglichen Wald nutzt.



Vielleicht muss sich der durchschnitts Deutsche erstmal an Leute auf zwei Rädern und dicker Bereifung im Wald gewöhnen, hoffe nur das geht schneller als wir alt wedren 

Leider haben wir MTB'ler nicht die selbe Lobby wie z.B. die Wandersleut sonst sähs mal ganz anders für uns aus. Sollen doch froh sein das wir Rüpel über gekennzeichnete Strecken "gelenkt" werden.


----------



## TrailparkRanger (7. September 2010)

Hallo "Kommerner Außenposten",

Danke für den schönen Bericht und die tollen Bilder sowie deine Hinweise, die (leider) schon fast alle bekannt sind.
Wie in einem meiner früheren Antworten bereits geschrieben, sollte die Pelmer Runde *ausschließlich mit GPS und/oder Karte* befahren werden!

Die Schleife beim Dauner Sportplatz hat natürlich eine Bewandtnis: nämliche den schönen Blick auf Daun zu genießen. Der Trailpark ist ja auch für die Fun- und Genussbiker unter euch gemacht.

Es gibt aktuell noch einige Stellen, wo die GPS-Strecken momentan noch von den ausgeschilderten Strecken abweichen, da es nachträgliche Änderungen gab. Die GPS-Tracks im interaktiven Tourentool werden im Laufe des Winters geändert.
*Wenn also die Beschilderung vom GPS-Track abweicht bitte UNBEDINGT der Beschilderung und NICHT dem GPS folgen!!!
*Das erspart euch Ausflüge ins Gestrüpp und uns Diskussionen mit Anliegern. DANKE!

Bzgl. der Fotos: 
Immer her damit!!! Meine E-Mail-Adresse hast du ja. Bitte auch kurz schreiben, wo und wie wir die Bilder verwenden dürfen (Copyright-Rechte!).

@ Jürgen:

Es beruhigt mich ja ungemein, dass ich mit der Beschilderungsproblematik nicht alleine da stehe!


----------



## Sven20001 (9. September 2010)

/sign
...ich roll täglich und genies die Ausschilderung
Falls es an Pflegern mangelt...ich mach da gern mit.
pm please


----------



## TrailparkRanger (10. September 2010)

@ Alle:
Freue mich drauf, euch alle morgen beim VulkanBike Eifel-Marathon zu sehen! 
Die Strecken sind nach dem gestrigen Regen prima matschig und ihr könnt die "Grobstolligen" aufziehen. Ansonsten gibt es in manchen Passagen Rutschpartien!

Besonders freue ich mich natürlich auf Jürgen und Hubert, mit denen ich nach dem Rennen ein gepflegtes isotonisches bayrisches Kaltgetränk zu mir nehmen werde. 

@ Jürgen und Hubert:
Da ich, bevor ihr überhaupt richtig wach seid, ab 6:00 Uhr *ALLE* Strecken nochmal komplett abfahre und im Anschluss daran den "Lumpensammler" (sprich: Schluss-Quad) gebe, werde ich wahrscheinlich erst so gegen 16:00 Uhr am Zelt beim Marktplatz ankommen.
Macht euch einfach bemerkbar, wenn ihr mich mit dem roten Laibchen ankommen seht. Ihr seid ja dann bestimmt schon ein paar Stunden im Ziel. 
Ich freue mich drauf, euch endlich mal persönlich kennen lernen zu dürfen.

Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. September 2010)

Hey Herbert, wiedermal fettes Event 
Strecke war ja noch OK, hier und da paar sehr matschige Passagen aber doch gut zu fahren.
Leider wollte ab km 45 mein kleines und mittleres Kettenblatt nicht mehr und aufm großen Blatt trat sichs dann doch etwas schwer. Hab aber wacker durchgehalten, joggen mit Bike ist ja auch genz nett 
Leider konnte ich die Kumpanen nicht vom Heimfahren abhalt, die hatten noch Frau & Kind zu versorgen sonst wärs diesmal was geworden mitm Weizen, aber vielleicht hat der Jürgen ja die Stellung gehalten, der sah ja noch recht entspannt im Ziel aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (11. September 2010)

Entspannt!?! Ich war so platt, dass ich erstmal unter die Dusche musste. War aber dann noch von 16-17 Uhr im Start/Zielbereich. Leider niemand mehr gesehen von euch. 
Auf den letzten Metern zum Ziel hatte ich dermaßen Krämpfe in den Beinen, dass ich es kaum noch in den Zielbereich schaffte. Der Matsch hatten mir und meinem Bike ganz schön zugesetzt. 

Aber schön wars und mit meiner Leistung bin ich auch zufrieden. Mal wieder ein Top Event!!! Hoffentlich bleibt es uns noch lange erhalten.


----------



## TrailparkRanger (12. September 2010)

Hey Jürgen, hey Hubert,

es freut mich, dass euch der Event mal wieder Spaß gemacht hat.
Schade natürlich, dass wir uns (mal wieder) verpasst haben.
Bin erst kurz nach 17:00 Uhr hinter dem letzten Marathon-Fahrer im Ziel gewesen. Also wieder mal verpasst... Bin mal gespannt, ob das mit dem gemeinsamen Treffen noch was wird, bevor ich in Rente gehe. 

@ Sven20001
Freut mich, dass du auf den Trailparkstrecken unterwegs bist und die Ausschilderungen genießt.
Am besten kannst du helfen, indem du die Augen offen hältst und mir die Stellen nennst, an denen es "hakt". Also wo Beschilderungen entfernt wurden oder wo deiner Meinung nach was zusätzliches hin sollte.
Wie schon mal geschrieben sind die Wege ja nicht in so schlechtem Zustand, dass man ein "Räumkommando" mit vielen Leuten bräuchte.

Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## Deleted 124581 (13. September 2010)

Hi Herbi
1. Die Sperrung bei Weiersbach ist durch private Bebaung zustande gekommen?? Der GPS Track stimmt noch nicht?
2. Man kreuzt ein Kieswerk,weiß nicht mehr genau wo das war,auf dem Gelände fehlt eine Makierung ( erweiterte 1ser Runde laut Karte),es gibt einige unklahre Abbiegemöglichkeiten!
3. Grundsätzliches zum Thema Vandalismus,im allgemeinen begegnen mir die Einheimischen sehr freundlich,Stress gibts nur mit Touris,und ich hoffe das es nicht so wird wie im Bay.Wald, wo schon mal Drahtseile in Hals/Kopfhöhe über den Trail gespannt ,oder Nägelgespickte Bretter unter Laub versteckt wurden !
Es ist einfach so,das für viele "Naturfreunde" MTBler ein rotes Tuch sind und ganz unschuldig sind die auch nicht!!
Ich fahr eh nie ohne Karte und wenn eine Makierung verändert wurde sag ich's Dir

Dein Tourentool hat ein Problem!!!


----------



## TrailparkRanger (14. September 2010)

Hallo sinus alba,



sinus alba schrieb:


> 1. Die Sperrung bei Weiersbach ist durch private Bebaung zustande gekommen?? Der GPS Track stimmt noch nicht?


Richtig erkannt! Dieser GPS-Track und noch einige mehr, die nicht mehr stimmen, werden im Laufe des Spätherbstes aktualisiert.



sinus alba schrieb:


> 2. Man kreuzt ein Kieswerk,weiß nicht mehr genau wo das war,auf dem Gelände fehlt eine Makierung (erweiterte 1ser Runde laut Karte),es gibt einige unklahre Abbiegemöglichkeiten!


Es gibt mehrere Kieswerke/Steinbrüche/Lavagruben, die auf der Tour liegen. Da müsstest du schon ein bisschen spezifischer werden, damit ich da nochmal speziell die Beschilderung in Augenschein nehme.



sinus alba schrieb:


> 3. Grundsätzliches zum Thema Vandalismus,im allgemeinen begegnen mir die Einheimischen sehr freundlich,Stress gibts nur mit Touris,und ich hoffe das es nicht so wird wie im Bay.Wald, wo schon mal Drahtseile in Hals/Kopfhöhe über den Trail gespannt ,oder Nägelgespickte Bretter unter Laub versteckt wurden !


Oh mein Gott, bring mitlesende "Freunde" doch nicht auf solche Ideen! 
So weit ist es, meines Wissens nach, jedoch bei uns im Trailpark noch nicht gekommen. Sollten mir solche Sachen zu Ohren kommen, wird auf jeden Fall Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft eingeschaltet.
Falls jemand so etwas sieht, bitte 
- NIX anfassen!!!
- Bilder machen (falls möglich)
- *SOFORT* bei der Verbandsgemeinde Daun anrufen: (06592) 939-0 
- dem Mitarbeiter sagen, wo man sich befindet und er mich unverzüglich auf dem Handy kontaktieren soll
- eigene Handynummer dem Mitarbeiter durchgeben
- an Ort und Stelle bleiben, bis ich da bin.
Ich komme dann umgehend zu der besagten Stelle.



sinus alba schrieb:


> Es ist einfach so,das für viele "Naturfreunde" MTBler ein rotes Tuch sind und ganz unschuldig sind die auch nicht!!


Na ja, man kann nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Ich habe beispielsweise sehr viele positive Beispiele zwischen MTBlern und Wanderern auf meinen Kontrollen im Trailpark erlebt. Natürlich gibt es auf der einen wie auf der anderen Seite extreme Verfechter, die sich einfach nicht annähern können.



sinus alba schrieb:


> Ich fahr eh nie ohne Karte und wenn eine Makierung verändert wurde sag ich's Dir


Spreche Belobigung aus! 



sinus alba schrieb:


> Dein Tourentool hat ein Problem!!!


Was denn für ein Problem?
Habe das Tourentool vorhin nochmal aufgerufen und konnte keinerlei Unstimmigkeiten feststellen.
Bitte um nähere Spezifizierung des Problems.

Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## Deleted 124581 (16. September 2010)

Hi Herbi

Waren sicherlich bedauerliche Extrembeispiele aus dem BW,ich möchte niemanden damit kirre machen,im allg.kommt man in der Tat gut mit den meisten Naturfreunden gut aus !

Ich konnte bei dem Tool die Karte nicht mehr verschieben,Server zeigte Problem an,auf Englisch,klappt aber tatsächlich wieder!

Wo das Kieswerk war krieg ich nicht mehr hin,bei der nächsten Tour pass ich besser auf!

Ansonsten,dank für Deine Antworten!


----------



## Deleted 124581 (2. Oktober 2010)

Das Wetter solls ja bringen morgen,und das werde ich brutalst in der schönen Vulkaneifel nutzen,den ganzen Tag im herbstlichen Dauner/Geroldsteiner Land.Da nehm ich mein Camcorder mit, an den Helm geklickt,auf Rec.gestellt und los gehts.
Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (4. Oktober 2010)

Also, Tour war super (Pelcher Runde),aber es gab Probleme mit der Beschilderung ab Davidskreutz,Nähe Büscheich,erst weggekratzt,war wohl zu anstrengent,dann übersprüht,die Wegweiser nach Pelm!Gott sei Dank wars ziemlich schlammig,daher konnte ich den Bikespuren (fast nur Nobby Nick !!) folgen! Ziel erreicht! Dank an die Vulkanier!

PS: Warum geht die Tour nicht über den Nerother Kopf,der DH ist kurz aber knackig!?


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Oktober 2010)

Das Problem rund um Büscheich/Gerolstein ist bekannt. Siehe ein paar Einträge vorher. Da macht sich wohl einer den Spaß, die Schilder immer wieder weg zu machen. Ich warte nur drauf, den mal zu sehen. Fahre dort oft rum. 

Nerother Kopf: Wahrscheinlich wegen dem Eifelsteig und keine Genehmigung dafür bekommen, deshalb gibt`s nur den unteren Teil des Trails im Trailpark.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (5. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich,wie bei uns im 7G,Trails dürfen nicht weh tun,illegal ist es allemal! MTBler dürfen Wanderen nicht in die Quere kommen,also verdrängen die Offiziellen uns auf Forstautobahnen!


----------



## jmr-biking (18. November 2010)

Hallo Herbert!

Wie geht`s? Heute morgen beim Start von meiner Tour in Hohenfels ist mir auf dem Feuerberg was aufgefallen.
Da hat doch mal wieder jemand die Schilder entfernt. Klassisch abgebrochen da die Schrauben noch drin sind. 
Direkt auf dem Feuerberg:






Und an der K35 Essingen-Hinterweiler:





Ärgerlich


----------



## jmr-biking (22. März 2011)

Hallo Herbert!

Winter gut überstanden? Bist du noch unterwegs als TrailparkRanger? 
Ich hätte da dann was für dich.

Gestern gesehen am Ortseingang von Neroth von Obertadtfeld kommend:





Und heute morgen auf dem Wirtschaftsweg zwischen Dockweiler und Dreis-Brück:





Im Allgemeinen hat die Beschilderung recht gut den Winter überstanden, soweit ich das gesehen habe. Aber etliche Sprühzeichen an Bäumen und auf Straßen sind doch ganz schön verwittert.

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## Sven20001 (25. März 2011)

Hallo,
war die Tage auch mal wieder bissel unterwegs. Schaut überwiegend noch alles instand aus. Allerdings haben die Waldschrate am Speicherbach (14) gewütet. Schaut aus, als wollen die da ne Straße hochbauen 
Naja, auf jeden Fall hab ich mal das Schild zum Sauerbrunnen (22) notdürftig in die richtige Richtung gestellt. Das Schild nach Deudesfeld (13) is weg.
Grüße

...achja, und das Schild am KoulShore, Hasenberg (183) hat wohl jemand umgefahren. Das liegt da rum und möchte aufgestellt werden


----------



## TrailparkRanger (30. März 2011)

Lieber Jürgen,
lieber Sven,

vielen Dank für die Hinweise! 
Ich finde echt gut, dass ihr so wachsam durch die Gegend fahrt!

@ Jürgen:
JA, ich bin auch die nächsten 3 Jahre noch als Trailpark-Ranger unterwegs!

@ Sven:
Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich das Schild 183 (Am Hasenberg) schon aufgestellt habe - mindestens 7 Mal! Auch habe ich schon den Standort verändert, weil ich dachte, dass da ein Landwirt mit seinen großen Maschinen nicht richtig rum kommt oder was auch immer. Also da muss ich mir wirklich was anderes einfallen lassen (einbetonieren oder mit 'ner Selbstschussanlage versehen...  )

@ alle
Ich kontrolliere momentan die einzelnen Strecken wieder systematisch, sodass ich demnächst auch an den von euch beschriebenen Stellen wieder aktiv werde.
Aber bitte nicht ungeduldig werden. Ich habe mir 'ne Grippe eingefangen und die zwingt mich momentan noch ans Bett.

Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. März 2011)

Herbert, hast du noch ne problematische Ecke wo man mal nachschauen könnte/müsste ?
Soferns der Häuslebau hergibt werd ich wohl auch wieder die ein oder andere Runde bei euch drehen. Vulkanbike wird wohl diesjahr ausfallen, schätze das ich dann irgendwo zwischen Estrich und Putz klebe


----------



## TrailparkRanger (8. April 2011)

Hallo Hubert,

Danke für dein Angebot! Eine wirklich problematische Ecke fällt mir momentan nicht ein. 
Aber wenn jeder, der hier in diesem Forumthread mit liest, auch die Augen offen hält, und dann die aufgefallenen Beschädigungen mir mitteilt - dann ist schon viel gewonnen!
Wenn du in die Gefahr gerätst, zwischen Estrich und Putz zu kleben, vergiss dein Bike nicht - könnte 'ne richtig schlammige Angelegenheit werden! 
Ansonsten nur noch der Hinweis: Bin von der Grippe wieder soweit genesen und seit Anfang der Woche wieder auf den Trailpark-Strecken unterwegs.

Grüße,

Herbert


----------



## TrailparkRanger (3. Mai 2011)

@Sven20001

War diese Woche am Knotenpunkt 14 (Speicherbach). Da sieht es wirklich wüst aus...
Jedoch habe ich BEIDE Richtungsschilder (sowohl nach 22 als auch nach 13) finden können. Habe sie notdürftig erst mal in die richtige Richtung hingestellt. Werde in den nächsten Tagen mit einem "Hibi" dorthin fahren und die Pfosten wieder richtig in den Boden rammen.

Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omalos (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 

ich plane am Wochenende mal eine Tour im Park. Bin mal gespannt ob ich nur mit Hilfe der Beschilderung zurecht kommte (oder die Wanderkarten brauche). 

Hoffe aber v. a., dass die Wege nicht zu matschig, sondernd wieder trocken sind.

Bin auch ein wenig verwundert, dass dieser Thread nicht mehr fortgeführt wird. Wird nicht mehr im Park gebiket?

Beste Grüße


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Februar 2012)

Momentan ist der Boden ziemlich aufgeweicht. Deine Tour wird wohl ne schlammige Angelegenheit. In welchen Teil des TrailParks willst du denn Touren?


----------



## Omalos (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

danke  für die Antwort. Ich wollte die sog. Pelmer Runde beginnend in Gerolstein fahren.  

http://www.trailpark.de/nextshopcms/cmszoom.asp?id=2417

Eigentlich hatte ich angenommen, dass zum einen die Wege dder Pelmer Runde recht breit und vergleichsweise festigt sind, so wurde hier zumindest mal festgestellt (kritisiert) und zum anderen dachte ich, dass die regenarmen Tag dieser Woche, reichten, die Wege abtrocknen zu lassen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Februar 2012)

Wird schlamming ! selbst bei uns in den Niederungen  ( 270m üNN ) hängt teilweise noch der Frost im Boden. Und wenn der angetaut ist gibt das tiefen schlammigen Boden. Deswegen halt ich die Pelmer Runde für sportlich bei den Bedingungen, aber für ausgemergelte Tretmaschinen kein problem denk ich.

Gebiket wird noch im Trailpark, werde nach dem Hausbau diesjahr auch wieder ein wzei drei Ründchen da drehen und die Augen nach fehlenden Schildern ausschau halten.

Die Runde komplett ohne GPS und nur nach Beschilderung halt ich derzeit auch für gewagt. Nach dem Winter sind bestimmt einiger Schilder umgebolzt worden und kann mir nich vorstellen dat der Häbäth die bei dem frost schon wieder in den Boden gehauen hat


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Februar 2012)

Ein weiteres Problem gibt`s immer noch rund um Pelm/Gerolstein/Dietzenley nach Birresborn. Dort wurden von dem dort "herrschenden" Jagdpächter sämtliche Schilder entfernt/übersprüht. 
Die Stadt Gerolstein bzw. die Betreiber des Trailparks sind nicht in der Lage diesen Mann in den Griff zu bekommen. Trailparkkarte und besser noch ein GPS sind für diesen Abschnitt Pflicht. 

Die Pelmer-Runde verläuft zum Großteil auf besfestigten Wegen. Aber man muss auch mit schlammigen Abschnitten rechnen, grad weil auch die Waldarbeiter mit ihren dicken Holzfällmaschinen zur Zeit im Wald ihr Unwesen treiben.


----------



## Omalos (24. Februar 2012)

@Schraeg und jmr-biking
vielen Dank für eure Hinweise. Leider bin ich keine Tretmaschine und auch alles andere hört sich ja nicht so toll an. 

Aber ich will erstmal nur alleine für mich mal probieren, ob mir offroad MTBiken nicht vielleicht genauso viel o. mehr Spaß macht, wie das Fahren auf Straßen. Der Vulkanpark scheint mir da das richtige Revier zu sein. 

Und da ich mich schon so lange auf die Tour freue, will ich trotz allem  mal mein Glück wagen. 

Dank eurer freundlichen Hinweise, werde ich mich dann doch noch etwas besser vorbereiten. Sollte die Tour zu anstrengend sein bzw. aufgrund der fehlenden Beschilderung die regelmäßige Orientierung zuviel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, kann ich ja irgendwann problemlos auf eine der Straßen wechseln und den Rest nach Gerolstein onraod zurückfahren. 

Da ich Gefahr laufen werde, in die Dämmerung hinein zu fahren, wird es wohl das Beste sein, ich fahre die Route erst von Gerolstein über Birresborn; also gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, da der westliche Teil der Tour durch Wald zu führen scheint und der östliche eher über Wiesen, wenn ich die Karte richtig las.

Hauptsache, der Jagdpächter erschießt mich nicht. ;-)

Danke noch mal für eure Hinweise.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Februar 2012)

Hier findest du auch noch einen Bericht aus 2010 wo ich die runde mal abgeklappert bin: http://www.hubert-im-netz.de/blog/blog_s1.htm#pelm060910


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Februar 2012)

Prinzipiell ist es bei der Pelmer Runde egal, wie rum man sie fährt. Der Trail-Anteil hält sich stark in Grenzen. Ich rate dir aber trotzdem, Sie so wie beschrieben im Uhrzeigersinn zu fahren. Der Spaßfaktor ist dann etwas höher. Speziell auf dem Trail in Daun, vom Radweg runter, am Nerother Kopf und an der Dietzenley wirst du es merken, dass du falsch rum fährst. 
Tip: Wenn du sie richtig rum fährst, den Nerohter Kopf mitnimmst und in Birresborn im Kylltal ankommst, dann kannst du die Tour über den Kylltalradweg nach Gerolstein abkürzen und bist relativ schnell, gut 30 min. von Birresborn in Gerolstein geradelt. 
Der Weg von Birresborn über die Dietzenley zum Turm lohnt zwar, aber ist am Schluß rauf nochmal richtig Arbeit.


----------



## aquarius-biker (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin die Runde letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal gefahren, hab sonst schon viele andere dort gedreht. Ohne Navi wäre es manchmal schlecht gewesen.
Kann mir gut vorstellen das die Runde ziemlich schlammig wird, das Pech hatten wir letztes Jahr als wir Sie gemacht haben. Da ich auch keine ausgemergelte Tretmaschine bin, empfand ich die Tour rein konditionel ziemlich anspruchsvoll.

Mal eine Frage an den Trailparkranger:
Ist irgendwie mal geplant in die Karte oder auch das Online-Tool Punkte zu integrieren, wo man gute Möglichkeiten hat Wasser bei langen Touren nachzutanken (Brunnen, gute gelegene Gaststätten)?
Vielleicht haben die örtlichen Biker da ja auch Infos zu oder können Tipps geben.

Bisher sind wir immer irgendwelche Ortschaften angefahren auf unseren Touren, auf gut Glück eine Gaststätte zu finden wo man dann ein paar große Wasserflaschen kaufen konnte. Das kostet natürlich manchmal extrem Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (24. Februar 2012)

Hat mal einer geschrieben, der mit dem MTB durch die Eifel fuhr: 
Dorf ist nicht gleich Supermarkt! Was man trinken will, muss man auf dem Rücken/am Rahmen haben.

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, das trifft voll zu! 
Auch ich als Eifelaner stand schon so manches Mal ohne einen Tropfen Wasser in einer Häuseransammlung. 
Hab aber die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn man die Leute freundlich fragt, dann bekommt man von ihnen durchaus gutes Leitungswasser in die Flasche oder auch mal ne Flasche Sprudel. Seit dem hab ich auch immer ein Röhrchen Tabletten für den Geschmack im Rucksack.


----------



## aquarius-biker (24. Februar 2012)

Da hast du ganz recht, wer freundlich fragt oder auch bereit ist in einer Gaststätte ein paar Euro zu opfern, der kommt schon weiter. Hab da bisher auch schon alles erlebt.
Ist halt nur so ein Gedanke, es gibt eine Trailparkkarte, es gibt ein so geniales Online-Tool, wenn man jetzt noch schön verteilt ein paar Hinweise für Wassertankstellen hätte, würde das ganze noch eine Hausnr. besser.
Ich persönlich finde das Konzept des Trailparks absolut genial und kenne bisher nicht besseres, trotz vieler Reisen in andere Regionen.

Mit dem Röhrchen Tabletten das ist natürlich ein guter Tip fürs Gartenschlauchwasser


----------



## peewee (24. Februar 2012)

Halte Ausschau nach einem Friedhof, dort ist meistens auch ein Wasserhahn.

p.


----------



## Omalos (27. Februar 2012)

Bin gestern tatsächlich gefahren, obwohl das Wetter mit Regen und kühlen Temperaturen deutlich schlechter war als erwartet. Und eure Hinweise, dass es schlammig sein würde, v. a. dort wo Traktoren die Erde aufgerissen haben, man sich schnell verfahren könne und man eine Tretmaschine sein müsse, es also konditionelle sehr anspruchsvoll ist, waren alle richtig. Vielfach musste ich ausweichen, habe die Route verloren, und war natürlich bei weiterm nicht in der Lage, soviele Km hinzulegen wie ich mir vorstellte. War aber trotzdem toll. Tolle Landschaft, tolle Bilder überfrorener Bäche, noch kleiner Schneefelder aber auch tolles Training. Schade, dass ich nicht öfter im Vulkanpark bin.
Grüße


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Februar 2012)

Schön, dass es dir gefallen hat!  
Hubert und ich verbringen ja auch einige Zeit auf dem Bike in der Eifel. Den Trailpark habe ich seit Bestehen schon mehrmals durchstreift. Bei mir sind es so gut 5000 km im Jahr auf den Pisten der Eifel. Ich glaub bei Hubert noch ein paar mehr. 
Vielleicht kommst ja mal wieder in die Eifel. Denn das was du auf der Tour gesehen hast, war nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt. 

Grüße, Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Februar 2012)

Nö nö Jürgen, letzes Jahr wars etwas dürftig auch was besuche im Trailpark angeht. Aber was will man machen man kann nicht biken und häuslebauen zugleich. Bin aber frohen Mutes das dieses jahr wieder zu ändern sofern mich meine Außenanlage lässt. Aber 5000 werdens diesjahr mit Sicherheit nicht. Die hälfte reicht mir schon. Termine für den trailpark hab ich mir auch schon gesetzt mal sehn ob die haltbar sind....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelbike (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe Biker,

wir suchen noch für die neue Saison gute MTB Guides für Touren und Fahrtechnik Kurse in der Vulkaneifel. Vorzugsweise von der DIMB ausgebildet oder ähnliche Ausbildung. Mädels sind besonders willkommen. Ihr solltet sehr kommunikativ sein und die Natur und die Kultur der Vulkaneifel kennen. Schließlich möchten die Gäste auch was von der Vulkaneifel erfahren. 

Ein Radler nach der Tour muss auch schon mal sein.
Spaß muss sein!

Ihr könnt euch auf www.eifelbike.de melden oder einfach hier.


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Februar 2012)

Ich bin ja letztes Jahr in ein fertiges Haus gezogen.  Die Renovierungsarbeiten hielten sich in Grenzen. 
Es steht aber auch etwas weiter weg vom Trailpark, so dass ich monentan eher Richtung Nordeifel/Ahreifel bike anstatt Vulkaneifel, wo ich schon fast alles kenne.


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Februar 2012)

Eifelbike schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Biker,
> 
> wir suchen noch für die neue Saison gute MTB Guides für Touren und Fahrtechnik Kurse in der Vulkaneifel. Vorzugsweise von der DIMB ausgebildet oder ähnliche Ausbildung. Mädels sind besonders willkommen. Ihr solltet sehr kommunikativ sein und die Natur und die Kultur der Vulkaneifel kennen. Schließlich möchten die Gäste auch was von der Vulkaneifel erfahren.
> 
> ...




Hallo Wolfgang, ich glaub Guido hätte was dagegen oder lässt mich nicht gehen. 

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## Eifelbike (27. Februar 2012)

Ah, ok, Du bist mehr in der Ecke unterwegs. Gut zu wissen. Könnte ich dich denn trotzdem auch mal anhauen wenn´s Richtung Ahrtal geht oder bist du total mit Guido verheiratet;-)


----------



## Eifelbike (27. Februar 2012)

ist schon ok.


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Februar 2012)

Zum Glück bin ich nicht mit ihm verheiratet. 
Ist ja meine "Nebenbeschäftigung im Bereich Touristik", wie es fürs Finanzamt so schön heisst. 
Hab mich beim DOSB über Bundeswehr zum Trainer-C für den Bereich Radfahren/Mountainbiken ausbilden lassen, nutze das in der BW mit einer MTB-AG und halt als Guide und Fahrtechniktrainer beim Guido.


----------



## Eifelbike (27. Februar 2012)

Na das passt schon;-)
Es ist auch für uns ein schönes Hobby, es macht uns Spaß unseren Gästen die Eifel zu zeigen...und dabei auch noch fit zu bleiben.


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Februar 2012)

Das sehe ich auch so!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Februar 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich bin ja letztes Jahr in ein fertiges Haus gezogen.  Die Renovierungsarbeiten hielten sich in Grenzen.
> Es steht aber auch etwas weiter weg vom Trailpark, so dass ich monentan eher Richtung Nordeifel/Ahreifel bike anstatt Vulkaneifel, wo ich schon fast alles kenne.



Na dann bist du ja etwas näher an meinem Heimatrevier dran, vielleicht treffen wir uns ja nochmal auf dem Trail. Ich glaube diesmal stehen die Chancen auch besser das wir uns gegenseitig erkennen


----------



## TrailparkRanger (27. Februar 2012)

Hallihallo zusammen,

hier isser wieder: der allseits bekannte und beliebte Trailpark-Ranger! 

Zwar bin ich noch bis Ende des Monats im "Winterschlaf", aber ab dem 5.3. wieder für euch im Trailpark unterwegs.

@ aquarius-biker:
Das mit den "Wasserzapfstellen" ist ein gute Idee! Ich werde ab sofort meine Augen deswegen offen halten und die Stellen dann evtl. in das Online-Tool einarbeiten.

@ alle:
Freut euch, es gibt in diesem Jahr einiges an Neuigkeiten in Bezug auf die Trailpark-Karten und das Online-Tool. Will aber noch nicht zu viel verraten...

Mal sehen, ob wir das mit Gerolstein dieses Jahr in den Griff kriegen...

Und wie immer gilt: Wenn irgendwo Schilder fehlen oder die Beschilderung euch nicht schlüssig erscheint - kurzer Hinweis hier im Forum oder (besser) E-Mail an mich: [email protected]

Ich freue mich auf eine tolle Saison und natürlich auch darauf, einige von euch auf den Strecken im Trailpark zu begegnen. Denn ihr wisst ja, wer den Trailpark-Ranger trifft, für den hat er immer eine Kleinigkeit dabei...
Natürlich freue ich mich auch darauf, euch ALLE wieder beim diesjährigen Vulkanbike Eifel-Marathon begrüßen zu dürfen.
*ACHTUNG!!! 
*Der Marathon findet dieses Jahr eine Woche später statt als die letzten Jahre!!!
Termin: 15. September 2012
Infos und Anmeldung unter www.vulkanbike.de

Bis dann,

Herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelbike (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo Herbert,

schön das du wieder im Einsatz bist. Ich halte die Augen bei unseren Touren auf und wenn mal was fehlt, dann melde ich mich.

Vulkanbike 2012: Auf der Homepage Ihr habt beim Intro noch das Datum vom letzten Jahr. Ebenfalls bei fazzebook.


----------



## TrailparkRanger (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo Wolfgang,

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich werde meinen Kollegen bitten, dies schnellstmöglich zu ändern.
Die Internetseiten werden demnächst sowieso grundlegend überarbeitet.

Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## Eifelbike (28. Februar 2012)

...das wird mal Zeit;-)

Hast die Signatur schön aufgeräumt;-)


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo Herbert!

Sehr interessant! Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was ihr euch für Neuerungen einfallen lassen habt. 
Meine Unterstützung in Sachen Trailpark-Beschilderung hast du natürlich weiterhin. 

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## Omalos (28. Februar 2012)

@jmr-biking
Gerne werde ich beim nächten Mal versuchen, in einer Gruppe zu fahren - die mich tempomäßig nicht überfordert. Es gibt ja immer wieder Termine. Ich könnte vielleicht am 22.4. wieder im Park sein. Mal sehen, vielleicht findet sich ja dann eine Gruppe, die von Gerolstein aus losfährt. Alleine sollte man wohl wirklich mit GPS-Navi fahren, man vertut ja doch viel Zeit mit Orientierung.

@Hebert
Beschilderungshinweise:
Auch mir fielen zwei Stellen auf, auf die man vielleicht mal einen Blick werfen sollte.

Zum einen zwischen dem Punkt 192 (Pelm) und 159 Und zwar in Berlingen Ortsausgang Richtung Nord-Osten, kurz vor der Lehm- oder Kiesgrube zweigt ein Weg ab. 

Dort stand offenbar mal ein richtig massiver Pflock mit dem grünen MTBler auf weißem Grund. Dieser Pflock war wohl mal mit einem Kies-Betongemisch am Fuß ummantelt und wurde umgekippt, was eigentlich nur mit einem Baufahrzeug geht. 

Ein Schild fehlte mir außerdem zwischen den Punkten 159 und 62 und zwar oberhalb von Hinterweiler, wo links es in den Wald hineingeht. Die MTB-Aufkleber zeigen aber weiter geradeaus. Bis ich unten in Hinterweiler war habe ich keine weiteren Richtungspfeile mehr gesehen.

Schließlich in Neunkirchen findet man ab und an mal Richtungspfeile, aber die Route nach Neroth war nicht auffindbar. Offenbar zweigt sie dann von der des Eifelsteigs bereits in Neunkirchen ab, aber wo und wohin konnte ich nicht herausfinden.

Aber trotzdem tolle Arbeit, sich für den Trailpark zu engagieren. Wer finanziert das eigentlich?

Beste Grüße


----------



## TrailparkRanger (29. Februar 2012)

@ Jürgen und Wolfgang
Dauert noch ein wenig... also nicht ungeduldig werden.

@ Omalos
Danke für die Hinweise. Ich werde jedem einzelnen nachgehen, wenn ich ab nächsten Montag wieder auf den Strecken bin.
Du wolltest wissen, wer das finanziert. Das wird von den 5 Verbandsgemeinden getragen, in denen sich die Strecken befinden. Und da ist in Zeiten der Finanzkrise schon Überredungskunst gefragt. 
Ergo: Je mehr positive Rückmeldungen von euch MTB'lern in den Tourismusbüros ankommen, je einfacher ist die Argumentation und desto sicherer ist mein Arbeitsplatz!

Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## Omalos (1. März 2012)

Meine Beschreibung bzgl. der MTB-Route bei Hinterweiler, wo man in Route verliert, ist etwas ungenau. 

Ich meinte die Stelle oberhalb (südlich) von Hinterweiler, wo sich am Waldrand, einige Dutzend Meter von der Straße entfernt, eine sehr große Schutzhütte befindet. 
Grüße


----------



## jmr-biking (1. März 2012)

Die Pelmer Runde geht eigentlich durch Betteldorf, dann über den Hangelberg zur K35 oberhalb von Hinterweiler. Dann folgt sie ca. 400 m die Strasse Richtung Waldkönigen, biegt aber dann links ab an einem Bauernhof vorbei über einen steilen Stich hinauf zum Esselsberg nach Dockweiler und dann ab durch den Dockweiler Wald nach Daun-Rengen.
Die Hütte, die du meinst hab ich mit dem roten Pfeil markiert. 





Aber ich bin mir Sicher, Herbert kennt jeden Meter des Trailparks.


----------



## Omalos (2. März 2012)

Das ist richtig. Diese Hütte meine ich. Aber die Beschilderung scheint richtig gewesen zu sein, ich hatte einen Fehler gemacht: Denn wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann bin ich schlicht in die falsche Richtung gefahren und offenbar zuvor auf der Höhe beim Hangelberg falsch abgebogen, kam dann wieder nördlich vom Eselsberg auf die MTB-Route und fählte dann die falsche Richtung. Danke für die Erläuterung.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailparkRanger (3. März 2012)

@ Jürgen und Olamos

Danke, lieber Jürgen, für die Erläuterung - besser hätte ich es auch nicht machen können!
Die "Spitzkehre", wo man auf die /von der K35 abbiegen muss (je nach Fahrtrichtung) ist auch ein Sorgenkind von mir. Ich habe da mangels Bäumen Markierungen auf den Asphalt gesprüht und auch an die Straßenpfosten Aufkleber angebracht. Der mal hingesetzte Pfosten ist leider mehrfach innerhalb von ein wenigen Tagen immer wieder verschwunden :-(

... und wie Jürgen richtig erkannt hat: "Herbert kennt jeden Meter des Trailparks."
Sogar die meisten Maulwürfe, Füchse und Vögelein kenne ich inzwischen mit Vornamen...

Gruß,

Herbert


----------



## bobcat (26. April 2013)

Hallo Herbert,

wie sieht es denn für dieses Jahr mit den Strecken und der Beschilderung aus,
wird das noch immer gepflegt?
Würde mir eure Gegend gerne mal anschauen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## TrailparkRanger (28. April 2013)

Hallo bobcat,

natürlich wird der Trailpark mit seinen 750 km auch weiterhin von mir liebevoll gepflegt. Die Knotenpunkte wurden Anfang März alle kontrolliert und der (leider unvermeidliche) Vandalismus in Form von entfernten/zerstörten Schildern behoben. Momentan bin ich dauernd auf den Strecken unterwegs, um die von Jahr zu Jahr verblassten Sprühmarkierungen zu erneuern etc. 
Auch haben an manchen Stellen wieder die Landwirte nicht aufgepasst, sodass Zwischenwegweiser-Pfosten erneuert werden müssen.

... und wie immer gilt: 
1. *VOR *dem Befahren eine *aktuelle Trailpark-Karte* bei den TI's Daun, Gerolstein, Ulmen, Kelberg oder Manderscheid besorgen. Denn es haben sich im letzten Jahr durch Flurbereinigungen einige Streckenänderungen ergeben.
2. Bei Verwendung von GPS-Geräten die gewünschten Strecken mit dem *neuen *interaktiven Tourentool zusammenstellen (siehe Link in der Signatur). 
Das Tourentool wurde stark verbessert. Dort trage ich auch eventuelle Behinderungen/Sperrungen immer aktuell ein.

Viel Spaß beim Erkunden der Vulkaneifel wünscht,

Herbert

P.S.: Falls wir uns auf den Trails irgendwo begegnen, einfach zu erkennen geben! Ich habe immer eine Kleinigkeit für freundliche Biker dabei


----------



## bobcat (2. Mai 2013)

...schön zu hören, dann schaue ich mir das dieses Jahr mal an.
Die Touren würde ich sowieso anhand des interaktiven Tourentools planen
und nachfahren.

Vielen Dank

Thomas


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo liebe Vulkanbike-Gemeinde,

da ich mit 35 Jahren jetzt langsam in die midlife crises komme, wollte ich mich nun erstmals an einem Marathon versuchen. Zugegebenermaßen erstmal an der Halbdistanzstrecke. Da ich seit einem Jahr auch noch Neu-Trierer bin, dachte ich, ich beehre den nahegelegenen Vulkanbikemarathon mit meiner Teilnahme. So weit so gut! Jetzt interessiert mich aber schon, ob da nur Vereinsleute / Profis teilnehmen und ob man auch als durchschnittstrainierter Hobbyfahrer Chancen hat nicht den letzten Platz einzunehmen. Hab zwar vor schon gezielt zu trainieren, hab aber auch keine Lust völlig hinterher zu hinken

Würde mich freuen, Einschätzungen zu hören. Ein Link mit den Zeiten aus den vergangenen Jahren wäre auch super!

Gruß, der einbeinige Pirat


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Mai 2013)

Als einigermassen trainierter Hobbyfahrer wirst du da schon nicht letzter.
In den Vergangenheit waren da auch immer viele "Jedermänner/frauen" am Start.
Ergebnisse von den Vorjahren wird schwer,die alte Webseite gibts glaub ich nicht mehr.
Ich bin mal vor Jahren die 60km in 3:10 gefahren, da war ich etwas oberhalb der Mitte des Feldes.
Da waren die Verhältnisse aber auch relativ gut ( also relativ trocken sofern das möglich ist  ), so als Anhaltspunkt vielleicht.
Bin diesesJahr übrigends auch schon angemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainAhab1 (4. Mai 2013)

Danke für die prompte Antwort

Hab mich heute ebenfalls angemeldet. Bin mal gespannt ... aber man brauch ja auch neue Ziele im Leben... Mein Ziel ist es so um die vier Stunden zu liegen ... Dafür muss ich aber def noch trainieren und abspecken ... Freu mich aber drauf !

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Mai 2013)

Denke mit 4Std +-10 Minuten solltest du definitiv nicht letzter werden.

Guckmal hier is mein Bericht von 2010 da bin ich mit 3:30 der169te von 585 geworden. [LINK]
Hier is der Bericht von 2009,dabin ich mit 3:05 auf den 292ten Platz von ??? [LINK]


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Mai 2013)

Die komplette Ergebnisliste vom letzten Vulkanbike findest du auf time-and-voice.com Die machen die Zeitnahme für das Rennen.

http://alt.time-and-voice.com/ergebnisse/archiv/2011

Scoll mal etwas runter, da kannst du die Ergebnisse als pdf öffnen. 

Mit deinen angepeilten 4 Std. liegst du schön im Mittelfeld. Also keine Panik!


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (5. Mai 2013)

Ja super, das sieht ja machbar aus! Wenn alle Stricke reißen, täusche ich halt Wadenkrämpfe vor... dann hab ich wenigstens ne Entschuldigung

Gruß, der neue "marathonman" Captain Ahab


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Mai 2013)

Sei froh das du sie wenn nur vortäuschen musst / willst


----------



## TrailparkRanger (7. Mai 2013)

Also ich habe ja schon viele Sachen vorgetäuscht... aber Wadenkrämpfe?


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Mai 2013)

Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an meine Krämpfe nach den 100 km von 2010 erinnern. Auf der Abfahrt über den MMR und durchs große Schlitzohr kühlen die Beine so heftig aus, dass ich auf den letzten Metern zum Ziel rauf ans Dauner Forum fast gestorben wäre. Nach der Zielfahrt durchs Zelt bin ich sprichwörtlich vom Bike gefallen. 
Wadenkrämpfe sind nicht schön!


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (8. Mai 2013)

Ok, stelle fest, dass ich mit dem Thema "vorgetäuschte Wadenkrämpfe" einen wunden Punkt getroffen  habe Werde also zünftig trainieren, genügen Magnesium konsumieren und mich durch die 60 km beißen Falls ich dann doch von Krämpfen geplagt vom Drahtesel stürze, verspreche ich hoch und heilig - DIE SINDE ECHT!

Also, Grüße aus dem Moseltal ins Gebirge


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Mai 2013)

Trink lieber ausreichend während des Wettkampfs, das beugt immer noch am besten vor.
Magnesium macht die Muckis weich !


----------



## H276 (22. August 2014)

Moin,
nach mehreren Jahren des Rennradfahrens habe ich mir aus einer Laune heraus ein 29er zugelegt und musste heute natürlich die hiesigen Strecken unter die Räder nehmen. Mensch, is dat hey schön! Danke an Herbert und Team für die schöne Streckenplanung via Routing! Schöne Trails (der Schladter Pfad runter war so schön, den bin ich aus "Angst" gelaufen...), aber sonst waren fast alle Strecken fahrbar. Bin gut platt. 

News von der Strecke: 
- Die Abfahrt von Laufeld Richtung Osten/Dreitannenhof ist von aktuell stattfindenden Holzfällarbeiten mit schwerem Gerät in eine breite Matsch-/Schlammpiste verwandelt worden. Vielleicht macht es Sinn, hier nach einer alternativen Route zu suchen, da die Strecke leider wohl nachhaltig geschädigt sein wird. Die anschließende Bachdurchfahrt hat das Rad und unfreiwilliger Weise auch mich aber wieder gereinigt...
- In Minderlittgen/Schladt wäre ich ohne GPS aufgeschmissen gewesen. Ich denke mal, dass hier einige Schilder "beseitigt" wurden.

Ansonsten hatte ich heute eine sehr schöne Tour, dankeschön!

Wie ist denn die Marathonstrecke in Daun in Sachen Fahrtechnik einzuschätzen? Gibts Passagen steil bergab mit Spitzkehren oder sonstige kniffelige Stellen?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. August 2014)

Hi! Fahrtechnisch gehört der Dauner Marathon zu fen einfachsten die ich kenne. Geht zwar mal steiler runter aber im gro alles gut zu fahren. Ansonsten Poppo nach hinten und mit gefühl bremsen dann wird das schon.


----------



## jmr-biking (22. August 2014)

Hängt immer etwas von der eigenen Fahrtechnik ab. Die Dauner Marathon-Strecke gilt unter den Marathonbikern als eine der leichteren und schnellen Strecke. Größere fahrtechniche Schwierigkeiten gibts keine. Landschaftlich ist sie schön, aber da achtet ja bei hohem Tempo kaum einer drauf. Ich bin schon alle Distanzen gefahren und werde dieses Jahr wieder auf der 100er unterwegs sein.


----------



## jmr-biking (22. August 2014)

Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke.


----------



## H276 (22. August 2014)

Na das klingt doch gut. Bin vor einigen Jahren in Rhens gefahren und von den Spitzkehren durch den Wingert war alles fahrbar. 
Die Strecken der Vorjahre sind ja fürs GPS aufgezeichnet worden - lohnt es sich, einfach mal so die Strecke abzufahren oder werden eigens für den Veranstaltungstag Gimmicks wie z.B. provisorische Brücken eingezogen, so dass die Runde nur am Renntag selbst fahrbar ist?


----------



## jmr-biking (22. August 2014)

Die Kurzstrecke lässt sich jederzeit Nachfahren. Ab dem Halbmarathon wird im Liesertal unterhalb von Tettscheid auf dem Weg nach Üdersdorf immer eine Metall Brücke gebaut. Diese lässt sich aber etwas vorher auch umfahren.
Link zum Halbmarathon von letztem Jahr.
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=febvnykzeaedzmta&isFullScreenLeave=true

Die Strecken werden von Jahr zu Jahr kaum bis gar nicht verändert. Also sind auch ältere Tracks aktuell.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. August 2014)

Jaja der Wingert in Rhens, was für ein Highlight 
Wenn du in Rhens parat gekommen bist dann wirst du's in Daun auch schaffen


----------



## TrailparkRanger (25. August 2014)

Hallo Jungs,

@H276:
Danke für das Lob! Freut mich, dass dir die Strecken gefallen.
Bei Minderlittgen/Schladt werde ich mal mit Argusaugen die Beschilderungen sowie die Matschstrecke ansehen. Normalerweise wird nach Fällarbeiten die Piste von den Waldschraten wieder in Ordnung gebracht.

Gruß und weiterhin viel Spaß wünscht,

Herbert


----------

